# Dynamic Excel "Wiesbaden Charactersheet"



## Amurayi

Heya guys,

we created our dynamic "Wiesbaden Charactersheet" D&D 4.0 for everyone.

Here is the full dynamic Excel version. It has a LOT of options. You should be able to create any kind of character based on the PHB and the MM alternate race options. It has two different character sheet designs, power cards (also 2 designs), initiative, table tent and magic item cards you can fill in. You still need the PHB for the exact details of the powers and rituals tough:
http://www.nzcomputers.net/heroforge/default4e.asp
Current Version: 1.12
Out soon: v.1.13

Please note that even though we could we won't programm in all the powers for copyright issues. You still need the the original sources like the PHB or Dragon magazine issues to know what the powers do.

PDF version incl. Power- and Magicitem Cards:
http://www.lemonbutter.com/dnd/DnD4Charsheet.zip

Updates will be under the same links.

If you find any bugs or misspelled terms or words please post them in this thread or send them to the e-mail adresses provided in the ZIP file. We really appreciate it!



Thanks!


----------



## Amurayi

* Version 1.13 WITH TONS OF NEW FEATURES!:* RELEASED 08-12-08
*New features:*
- NEW: New alternative landscape sheet recommended for advanced players. Optimized for US letter and DIN A4. All infos you need to play on a single sheet!
- NEW: Table tent for you character. On the back: Quick infos to ease up gameplay for you
- NEW: Extra bonuses page: Add all benefits you gain from party members to your sheet
- NEW: Living Forgotten Realms Advancement tracker
- More custom fields for homebrew rules
- Updated Warforged race from Dragon Mag #364
- Added Paragon Paths, Epic destinys, Feats and Powers from Dragon Magazin #364 and #365
- Added Artificer playtest class from Dragon Mag #365
- You can also add [W] in the damage fields instead of i.e. 1d8
- Forgotten Realms regional benefits implemented
- Added Drow, Genasi races from Forgotten Realms Player's Handbook
- Added Swordmage class (level 1-3) from Forgotten Realms Player's Handbook
- Added official Living Forgotten Realms Deities
- Added "Dark" pact for Warlocks from Forgotten Realms Player's Handbook
- Added new rituals from Dragon Mag #366
*Design changes:*
- Improoved Initiative card now in trading card size! Can now be hung on DM screen also!
- Adjusted a lot of terms to fit better to the upcoming LFR campaign
- Smoothed out design for power sheets (2 designs possible: trading card size for powers or broad sized so more fit onto one page)
- "Daily item power uses" moved to first charsheet page so you don't need to flip pages in gameplay.
- Added "Opportunity attack" as attack option
- Removed option to pick a weapon you designated in the ATTACKS tab in the equipment tab (was only accesible in Weapon 1 slot)
*Bug fixes:*
- Minhor spelling isseus fixed
- Feats bonuses don't stack anymore (Yay!)
- Initiative card passive values fixed
- Multiclass feat option now work as intended
- Override field for languages now works as intended
- Warpriest extra damage now rounds is intended
- Devastating Critical now adds 1d10 as intended
- Deadly Axe updates crit damage as intended


* Version 1.14:* RELEASED 08-12-08
*Bug fixes:*
- Fixed "Zirkelbezug" error
- Rogues benefit from Short sword proficiency


* Version 1.15:* RELEASED 08-15-08
*New features:*
- Added "Alchimist" feat option
- Added "Formula" tab for alchimists
- Added Rituals from FRCS (they are evil, but hey, you never know where your path will lead you to...)
*Design changes:*
- To make it work for Excel users with version older than 2007 we seperated the main file into two smaller ones
- removed gender selection
- Errata: Brew Potion is now a level 1 ritual
*Bug fixes:*
- Spelling issues
- Feat: "Jack of all trades" fixed
- class features show correctly on char sheet 2 again
- Armor check penalty is not transported correcty to the pro sheet for the custom skill
- Swordmage class fixed
- Eladrins get their racial bonus to dex again
- Wizards have their correct weapon proficiency shown on charsheet 2
- Warlord weapon prof. fixed
- Wizard's "Staff of Defense" now works as intended
- Race Override is now shown correctly on the Inicard
- Damage on the Pro sheet now works as intended: Write ydx (i.e. "2d6" or "1d8" if you want it to show the exact dice, or write y[W] (i.e. "1[W]) if you want to be flexible to use differnet weapons with your powers, which is the recommended method)
- fixed Misc Bonuses for attacks
- the Power Time selection is no longer locked on the Prosheet





* Next Version* TO BE RELEASED
*New features:*
*Design changes:*
*Bug fixes:*


*  NOT A BUG! *
- The bonus to saving throws (Human feat) is not listed on the char sheet. Fort, Ref, Will are NOT saving throws anymore!
- Skill bonus for humans and eladrins is already included in the amounts of skill you can choose. Skills you are automatically trained with are preselected as trained for you.
- Wizards DO NOT get an extra Utility power with expanded spellbook
- Make sure you scroll up and down in the pop-up menus. You might miss an option you can pick!
- There ARE magic items which give bonuses to ability checks (see the Gauntlets of Ogre power for instance!)



*  Known issues: *
- The Drop-Down menus in the landscape and power card sheets are very tiny. Yeah, we know. We hate it, too! Blame Microsoft!
- Minor issues with Open Office
- The yellow fields indicate which fields you cen edit in the charsheet. However these fields will also print yellow on a color printer.
- The charcheets are optimized for DIN A4. If you use US letter make sure you select the "Fit to page" setting in you rprinting window
- If you select "Pact Initiate" it shows the pact type not the power you gain


*  Things we like and probably won't change:*
- Power and damage fields don't generate their values automatically. For this we would have to program every power. It would be possible but we won't do this to avoid legal issues.
- Adding the full powers might be a step to far to get in trouble with the WotC legal department. We won't cross this line.
- All PHB Potions are listed in backpack. Just add the number of potions you have next to it. Sell price is per potion. Only because they are listed it doesn't mean you have them.  If you don't like the potions just delete the fields (they are editable)
- No fields for ammunition is a good thing (Do you REALLY count your shot arrows?)
- No fields for character looks, background or traits. You visualize this in your head anyway. We consider doing an extra "fluff" page in the future though.
- Worshipping a specific god isn't recognized as a prerequisite for the Channel Divinity Feats. This way you can use the Override field for custom gods from other settings.
- Using a "staff" (opposed to a "quarterstaff") does not add a proficiency bonus to a Melee Basic attack power (used with Str). Use the Override field to circumvent this or pick "Quarterstaff" if you do Melee attacks with your staff implement.
- "Charsheet page 2": "Class powers" don't list the extra Daily powers Wizards aquire.
- No "Weight" fields. Ask your DM to stop being so anal if he burdens you to keep track of something like this.


----------



## Amurayi

*NEWS 08-12-08*

Ok guys,

version 1.13 is out. We will watch this thread closely to see fi you can spot any new bugs. We added a A LOT of new features so one or two things might have slipped through. 

After GenCon you will be able to download it from http://www.nzcomputers.net/heroforge/default4e.asp. Mean while use the direct link provided in my latest post.


----------



## infocynic

Look forward to seeing what I can break, I mean, add to, 1.13.


----------



## Ganadai

I love your work, but I have two small requests...

1) Could you add the RPGA regions and possibly there benefits too?

2) You might want to change the link from the website to point to this new thread.


Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

Ganadai said:


> I love your work, but I have two small requests...
> 
> 1) Could you add the RPGA regions and possibly there benefits too?
> 
> 2) You might want to change the link from the website to point to this new thread.
> 
> 
> Keep up the great work!!!




I would agree.  Would it be possible to add these or a "N/A" choice if you are not playing LFR (which I will be, but when I'm not DMing, we won't).

Also, any plans to add the basics for the swordmage until next month when the Player's Guide to the Forgotten Realms comes out?

Oh yeah, I LOVE your sheet!  It's the only one I use!


----------



## Amurayi

Well currently there are only like 3 levels of the swordmage out. Shouldn't we wait until it's fully published?

If you are not playing LFR then simply do not enter a homeregion or use the override field.

Does anyone have a list of official Faerun gods already confirmed to appear in the FRCS? I mean I *have* the full list. Just need to know what's already official. 

Oh yeah, another Excel question: We have some trouble with graphics (DnD logo) adjusting themselves irratically. Does anyone know how to fix them in an Excel field?


----------



## Yarthok

Thanks for all the hard work! This has made 4e char generation a breeze for my rpg group. 

I made a Ranger character and noticed one of the ranger encounter powers was misspelled. 

"Thunertusk Boar Strike"....Loses some of it's *thunder* 
Cell $Encounter.E10

I have converted your worksheet to work for openoffice (at least for my ranger). Most of the changes made involve specifying FALSE in tables or changing blank table cells to have some value (zero), and mostly on the 'Race Overview' sheet. I'm not a openoffice guru, but it appears that oocalc is strict about requiring explicit conversion between text and numbers, so in a few places I needed to use VALUE(x) to get oocalc to convert strings to numbers. 
I don't own excel, so I don't know if my changes would break your version. This conversion was easier than v11, maybe it gets easier with practice. 

Again, thanks for the excellent work. Looking forward to the next version!


----------



## GorTeX

A suggestion, fairly minor, but helps with tracking XP/Money...

On the Xp/Money tab. Lable the 1st line as 'Creation', unlock the date, and change the formula in from "IF(C7="","",H6-J6)" to "IF(C6="","",H6-J6)"


----------



## bmcdaniel

Any idea when v13 will be ready? I love the sheet but have been holding off making LFR characters for Gen Con in the hopes that v13 will be ready. But we're getting close...

BMM


----------



## Amurayi

Our plan is to publish 1.13 before GenCon. We are working hard on it right at this moment!


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

Amurayi said:


> Well currently there are only like 3 levels of the swordmage out. Shouldn't we wait until it's fully published?
> 
> If you are not playing LFR then simply do not enter a homeregion or use the override field.




Does choosing a region add regional benefits for LFR in the sheet right now?


----------



## Amurayi

Kralin Thornberry said:


> Does choosing a region add regional benefits for LFR in the sheet right now?




No. Not in 1.12. You need to do this manually in the CUSTOM tab.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

Amurayi said:


> No. Not in 1.12. You need to do this manually in the CUSTOM tab.




Will it do it in 1.13?


----------



## Rerednaw

Amurayi said:


> No. Not in 1.12. You need to do this manually in the CUSTOM tab.




First thanks for all the hard work, this sheet is great.  

I made several characters learning 4E and it worked fine.  

I just started working on some for LFR and I have a few questions.  

Trying to use the overrides...where can I put in a different race?  I tried the custom tab and on the overrides on Character Basics...but then the final values for ability scores return error "#N/A" results.  I must be missing something.  Is there a FAQ on customization?  Ditto for powers, etc.  I enter them in the custom tab but they don't show up except on CSII.  I cannot locate a class override either.

Cheers.


----------



## ReadError

Problem with Rogue and Short swords.

I dont know if it's been reported but anyway. I'm trying to make a rogue but I dont get weapon proficiency bonus on attacks with short swords, but rogues are proficient with short swords.


----------



## Alphastream

Rerednaw said:


> Trying to use the overrides...where can I put in a different race?




You will need to unhide some of the worksheets in the file. Probably the easiest is to modify one of the other races.

Teos


----------



## Amurayi

Custom races are not fully implemented. The override field only makes your race name appear to be something different. There's no mechanic behind it yet. We might look into this feature.

Guys,

GenCon is coming fast. Most of you are getting ready and pack your PHB to experience the "best 4 days of gaming of the year". We'll send the new version to the heroforge master guru in a few hours. However those guys will attend GenCon as well and might be already in the plane to the US.

So we will release a version as direct link. Stay tuned and watch this thread in a few hours from now. After GenCon you will be able to download it again from http://www.nzcomputers.net/heroforge/default4e.asp


----------



## Amurayi

http://www.nzcomputers.net/heroforge/default4e.asp

* Version 1.13 WITH TONS OF NEW FEATURES!:* RELEASED 08-12-08
*New features:*
- NEW: New alternative landscape sheet recommended for advanced players. Optimized for US letter and DIN A4. All infos you need to play on a single sheet!
- NEW: Table tent for you character. On the back: Quick infos to ease up gameplay for you
- NEW: Extra bonuses page: Add all benefits you gain from party members to your sheet
- NEW: Living Forgotten Realms Advancement tracker
- More custom fields for homebrew rules
- Updated Warforged race from Dragon Mag #364
- Added Paragon Paths, Epic destinys, Feats and Powers from Dragon Magazin #364 and #365
- Added Artificer playtest class from Dragon Mag #365
- You can also add [W] in the damage fields instead of i.e. 1d8
- Forgotten Realms regional benefits implemented
- Added Drow, Genasi races from Forgotten Realms Player's Handbook
- Added Swordmage class (level 1-3) from Forgotten Realms Player's Handbook
- Added official Living Forgotten Realms Deities
- Added "Dark" pact for Warlocks from Forgotten Realms Player's Handbook
- Added new rituals from Dragon Mag #366
*Design changes:*
- Improoved Initiative card now in trading card size! Can now be hung on DM screen also!
- Adjusted a lot of terms to fit better to the upcoming LFR campaign
- Smoothed out design for power sheets (2 designs possible: trading card size for powers or broad sized so more fit onto one page)
- "Daily item power uses" moved to first charsheet page so you don't need to flip pages in gameplay.
- Added "Opportunity attack" as attack option
- Removed option to pick a weapon you designated in the ATTACKS tab in the equipment tab (was only accesible in Weapon 1 slot)
*Bug fixes:*
- Minhor spelling isseus fixed
- Feats bonuses don't stack anymore (Yay!)
- Initiative card passive values fixed
- Multiclass feat option now work as intended
- Override field for languages now works as intended
- Warpriest extra damage now rounds is intended
- Devastating Critical now adds 1d10 as intended
- Deadly Axe updates crit damage as intended


----------



## Mirtek

Doesn't work for me, did you change the excel version used to create the file?

I get "Zu viele verschiedene Zellbezüge" error warning twice and annother warning because of a "Zirkelbezug" after the first two warnings.

After these 3 errors the file opens but displays only chaos, many cells only containing "#Name?" and all hidden sheets being visible and all formatting and drop-down-menues being completly lost.

I am using Excel 2003


----------



## Amurayi

Oops.. serious bug! We will fix right away.. stay tuned!

EDIT: Ok fixed! Try again!


----------



## Rowe

Its broken for me at the moment.

When i open it in Excel 2003, it says that there are to many cell formats, and it has a critical Error


----------



## Zvenn

same errors for me, i also use 2003


----------



## Anywhere

Rowe said:


> Its broken for me at the moment.
> 
> When i open it in Excel 2003, it says that there are to many cell formats, and it has a critical Error




Is it running or not? I'm using Excel 2007 and convert all data to a 2003 excel file...


----------



## Mirtek

Anywhere said:


> Is it running or not? I'm using Excel 2007 and convert all data to a 2003 excel file...



Just tried again from this link: http://www.nzcomputers.net/heroforge/default4e.asp (file labeled as 1.14)

 Unfortunately it's still not running. However the error messages changed slightly.

Still first twice the message about  too many cell formats and then the third message now says that the file was critically damaged and that excel tried and failed to repair (instead of the third message being about a "circular reference" as before)


----------



## ReadError

Not working for me right now, i get the too many cell formats error twice and it closes in Excel XP


----------



## Amurayi

Ok this sounds serious. This thing works for Excel 2007. But we also want it to work on older Excel version so we are looking into this issue right now.

We added a lot of features which were requested by fans like power activation changing colors. We are currently deleting options again to see of we can get it to run under Excel Office XP (should be 2003, right?)


----------



## Mirtek

Amurayi said:


> Excel Office XP (should be 2003, right?)



No, they're different. Office XP is from 2001 and Office 2003 is a newer version from 2003 and was the last edition before office 2007


----------



## Nerizaal

i ran it using open office and apart from the powers selection boxes being empty it seemed ok. took an age to open it though.


----------



## Amurayi

Here's what we found out so far: We have over 4000 formats in different cells. Excel XP does not like this! 

EDIT: We have separated the main excel file into two smaller files for users of older Excel versions. The excel files are not connected. The XPextras.xls only has items which don't require a dynamic content anyway.

We got reports from Excel 2007 users and it works fine for them. Even from Open Office Users! Yay!


----------



## Mirtek

Just want to inform that there is a free official compatibility package released by Mircrosoft itself which enables Office XP and Office 2003 to open and save Office 2007 files.

So maybe you should just release your file in the original Office 2007 version and we people with older Office versions download the compatibility upgrade direclty from Microsoft (it's only 27.5 MB)


----------



## silentounce

It's working fine in open office for me, latest non beta version.  Heh, it's even working better than your previous version.  I wasn't expecting that!  Sweet!


----------



## Amurayi

UPDATE: We fixed the issue!

We are programming the Wiesbaden Charsheet for Excel version 2007.
Older versions are limited to the amount of different formats a single 
Excel file can have. For these users we seperated the original file in two 
smaller Excel files:

wiesbaden_charsheet_v????_XPversion.xls has all dynamic features.
wiesbaden_charsheet_v????_XPextras.xls has all non dynamic features.

Everyone else using Excel 2007 or newer only needs (the full package all in one file):

wiesbaden_charsheet_v????.xls


Download on heroforge now...


----------



## Buddha the DM

Does anyone have a character done on this wonderful sheet that I can look at?


----------



## sdt

Speaking for all the players in my group, this is fantastic!  I'm sure my group will soon be asking me how they can import their old characters into the new sheet; is this possible?  If it is, how?

Thanks again.


----------



## Amurayi

Unfortunately there is no way to import old data.
But other than powers everything should be very easy to set up again.


----------



## pat512

I love this sheet, and offer many thanks.

Then I complain!

Has Jack of All Trades broken since 1.12?  It doesn't seem to be having any effect in 1.14.

Thanks.


----------



## Dane

I just have to say that the Pro Character sheet is absolutely outstanding! Thank you, thank you.

I am relatively new to D&D and we are about half way through the Keep on Shadowfell with me as the DM. The players have used about eight different character sheets, but we keep coming back to this Wiesbaden sheet because it does everything (and it is a slick learning tool).

The problem we have with all of the character sheets is that there is never enough power slots (with room for stats, modifiers, and effects) on the front page with abilities, defenses, and skills. Most sheets only have spaces for the basic attacks and 3-5 spaces for powers. I can't figure it out. Is this really enough for everybody? With clerics and wizards? We tried the power cards for a while, but they became tedious and fiddly. We've shelved them (after much $ and many hours spent printing and cutting).

Anyway, the pro character sheet solves the problem spectacularly. One sheet in front of each player during battles with all of the powers, stats, and effects. Woo Hoo! No loose cards, no flipping through sheets looking up class powers, and on and on. Thanks again. We are currently switching all the players over to this sheet. Encounters will play so much more smoothly. Give my thanks to Mr. And Mrs. Wiesbaden and all the young 'uns.


----------



## MwaO

I can open up the separated one now as well - had the same problem other people have been having with 1.14 and too many cell formats.

Like the pro sheet a lot! Great job!


----------



## MwaO

I can open up the separated one now as well - had the same problem other people have been having with 1.14 and too many cell formats.

Like the pro sheet a lot! Great job!


----------



## CharlesCurtisStanley

*Bug Report - v1.14 "XP version"*

The class-based options (such as the Warlord's "Inspiring Presence", the Rogue's "Rogue Tactics", the Fighter's "Weapon Talent", etc.) are not properly checked when populating Character Sheet II.

Some changes to the Class Features sheet were not transferred from the v1.12 Class Overview sheet: several of the =IF statements in column W of Class Features refer to other cells on the sheet, but these are unformatted.  

In v1.12, the referenced cells (such as AJ125 for the Warlord) contain references to cells on the Charakter Basics Transport sheet, which in turn reference the selections on the Character Basics sheet.

In 1.14, however, the equivalent cell on Class Features is W26, which tests AJ11 -- but this cell does not contain a reference to Charakter Basics Transport, but is instead blank.

I believe the column W tests ought to check some new cells to the right of AM2:AM4, which then would contain the necessary references to Charakter Basics Transport.  See v1.12 Class Overview sheet, cells AD124:AJ130 for examples of what's needed.  (Not to mention the new class features for Swordmage...)

-- Charles Curtis-Stanley


----------



## Alphastream

I like the changes! I like having the bonuses for LFR regions and the main PC sheet looks great. 

I noticed the table tent shows gender, but I don't know where this is selected by the user.

The ProSheet looks good on Letter, but the original two worksheets still do not print correctly on Letter (they look great on A4). It would be excellent to have the option of printing this style on Letter.

Thanks for the hard work!

Teos


----------



## Amurayi

CharlesCurtisStanley said:


> The class-based options (such as the Warlord's "Inspiring Presence", the Rogue's "Rogue Tactics", the Fighter's "Weapon Talent", etc.) are not properly checked when populating Character Sheet II.




You are right. Thanks for pointing it out. Consider it fixed in the next version.



Dane said:


> I just have to say that the Pro Character sheet is absolutely outstanding! Thank you, thank you.




It's those kind words which keep us going. Thanks! We are very glad to hear you guys like what we have created!




pat512 said:


> Has Jack of All Trades broken since 1.12?  It doesn't seem to be having any effect in 1.14.




Thanks for pointing it out. Fixed in upcoming version!




Alphastream said:


> I noticed the table tent shows gender, but I don't know where this is selected by the user.
> 
> .... It would be excellent to have the option of printing this style on Letter.




Hmm yeah. We took the gender out again on the table tent. Meanwhile you can change the gender directly as a dropdown on the table tent in 1.14.

We're considering make the sheet 1 and 2 fit in height for US letter. But it's not a priority for now.



1.14 is now online on heroforge. I will take down the link for our own page. 1.15 is already in the works. But we are waiting a bit longer for input ands bug reports so people don't have to rebuild their char every second day.


----------



## Mirtek

The swordmage doesn't seem to work.

His hp and +2 will class defense bonus are calculated correctly, however I can't select powers and the skill sheet only shows #NV in both skill training at level 1 and trainable skills left

PS: I really like the landscape format sheet


----------



## Amurayi

Mirtek said:


> The swordmage doesn't seem to work.




Doh, we used "Spellsword" instead of "Swordmage" in some places as terms. No wonder he doesn't work properly. Consider it fixed!


----------



## dg8672

*Possible Bug?*

Firstly, I wanted to say - great work on the sheet. I love it and use it with all my 4e stuff.

But I think I may have found a bug.

I made a dwarven fighter with 16 str and one-handed weapon talent.

This should give him a total of +6 to hit with a warhammer (+3 str, +2 prof, +1 for weapon talent) but for some reason, the sheet is giving him a +2 misc bonus instead of a +1 and giving him a +7 to hit. (it did the same thing with the throwing hammer).

I looked through the PHB for that additional plus one (hoping I was wrong, actually), but can't find it.

Wanted to bring it up, just in case.  Looks like the sheet might be giving my dwarf more credit than is deserved


----------



## dburras

First off, love the updated sheet--it's a great piece of work.  And I love the addition of the Pro Charsheet, that'll make my life especially much easier.  One thing I did notice, however, it that it doesn't appear that the damage translates properly into the pro sheet, although they do appear properly on charsheet I.

For example, when I configure my Melee Basic Attack with a longsword using either 1[w] or 1d8, the charsheet shows the proper STR ability with a +6 vs AC and damage of 1d8+3.  However, the pro charsheet shows STR vs AC with a damage of 1[w]+0 or 1d8+0.  The weapon damage copying directly isn't any issue (I can deal with changing that by weapon I'm using--not a big deal at all) but it might be a good improvement if the damage bonuses copied properly or even just came in at, for example, 1d8+STRmod rather than 1d8+0.  It's probably just a matter of adjusting a couple of formulas, but I suck at Excel. 

Any thoughts on how to fix this would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## MwaO

*A couple of bugs*

If you pick Pact Initiate, the power it gives you shows up as the Pact picked. In other words, if you pick Fey Pact, in the attack section it shows Fey Pact, not Eyebite - and there doesn't seem to be an easy way to replace this.

If you go Paragon Multiclass, it lets you pick the half-elf dilettante power as well as the regular at-wills as one of the at-wills you can replace.


----------



## Callindril

Mirtek said:


> Just want to inform that there is a free official compatibility package released by Mircrosoft itself which enables Office XP and Office 2003 to open and save Office 2007 files.
> 
> So maybe you should just release your file in the original Office 2007 version and we people with older Office versions download the compatibility upgrade direclty from Microsoft (it's only 27.5 MB)




Downloaded this, applied it to my Office 2003 install, and still get the same error about cell formats...

So guessing the split-into-2 format is the way to go...


----------



## Callindril

dburras said:


> First off, love the updated sheet--it's a great piece of work.  And I love the addition of the Pro Charsheet, that'll make my life especially much easier.  One thing I did notice, however, it that it doesn't appear that the damage translates properly into the pro sheet, although they do appear properly on charsheet I.




Just wanted to confirm Im seeing the same thing on the 'XP 1.14' version...


----------



## Amurayi

The idea behind the Pro Sheet is that you shouldn't have the damage listed. It all depends on the weapon you are using. We made this so it's easy for people with multiple weapons to quickly see what damage it does. So instead of 1d8+X it's better to have it appear as 1[W]+X. So look up your attack bonus depending on the weapon an then look down what power you want to use and adjust the damage according to the weapon you use it with.

The actual damage properly written out should work on the normal sheet as this is easier for beginners.


----------



## dburras

Amurayi said:


> The idea behind the Pro Sheet is that you shouldn't have the damage listed. It all depends on the weapon you are using. We made this so it's easy for people with multiple weapons to quickly see what damage it does. So instead of 1d8+X it's better to have it appear as 1[W]+X. So look up your attack bonus depending on the weapon an then look down what power you want to use and adjust the damage according to the weapon you use it with.
> 
> The actual damage properly written out should work on the normal sheet as this is easier for beginners.



Which is exactly what I said I was having the problem with.  The issue isn't that it shows as 1d8+x or 1[w]+x, but the fact that it shows as 1d8+0 or 1[w]+0 instead of 1[w]+x  

Having the damage box read 1[w] + modifier would be perfect.  The way it shows now as 1[w] + 0 implies that there is no damage bonus and that it's straight weapon damage no matter what.

As I stated previously, I like the look and layout.  I like the simplicity of the pro-sheet and I agree that it makes it much easier for people with multiple weapons (like me).  However, I would think that it should include damage bonuses either in the form of straight number (because that's not likely to change based on your weapon) or at least by including the damage modifier category...


----------



## Traveon Wyvernspur

Have you given any thought to adding more drop-downs for the available magical items/weapons/armor that are in the PHB? Allowing for people to equip this stuff in the weapon/armor area and adding the bonuses to the correlating areas on the character sheets? I've seen a few other Excel version character sheets which do this and thought it would be pretty cool if you incorporated this feature as well.


----------



## Girochen

Okay, I discovered there is a problem with the Multiclassing stuff on the sheet. It appears that the formulas for the feats Acolyte Power (utility) and Adept Power (daily) are referenced in the Powers Known sheet backward, i.e. Acolyte = daily and Adept = utility. This is causing problems on the final sheet. 

Additionally, I am not seeing how we should replace a pawer as we go up in level with a power from our multiclass. For instance, if I was a fighter multiclassed as a wizard with Novice Power as one of my feats, at level 7, I should be able to swap say Sweeping Blow for Color Spray. The only way I have found to do it is to delete Sweeping Blow in my powers list and use the Custom tab. But shouldn't we simply be able to switch the power in our powers list?

Thanks!


----------



## Obryn

Bugwise (at least on the XP version) there seems to be a problem on the TransportAttack sheet.  If I'm reading it right, cells C46, E46, etc. should read...

=IF(C47=0,SUM(C48:C50),C47)

Right now, the first column only counts down C48:C49, thus missing the Class Bonus.  The second column counts E48:E51, thus double-counting the Fighter Weapon Talent.

This made my dwarf fighter work out okay.

EDIT: Also, the Eladrin is missing their Dex bonus in the Race Overview sheet.



Amurayi said:


> The idea behind the Pro Sheet is that you shouldn't have the damage listed. It all depends on the weapon you are using. We made this so it's easy for people with multiple weapons to quickly see what damage it does. So instead of 1d8+X it's better to have it appear as 1[W]+X. So look up your attack bonus depending on the weapon an then look down what power you want to use and adjust the damage according to the weapon you use it with.
> 
> The actual damage properly written out should work on the normal sheet as this is easier for beginners.



Ahhh, gotcha.

I went ahead and edited those cells so that it calculated like the regular sheet, since I like that convenience.   It's a simple enough edit if anyone else does, too.  Just Unprotect (Tools --> Protection --> Unprotect Sheet) the sheet, make the first cell (BG38)...

=IF(AQ34="","",Attacks!E48)

And so on down the road, just deleting most of the middle section of each formula and replacing the final 46 with a 48.

I hope that helps!

-O


----------



## Harlekin

*Some Errors and Suggestions*

Hi Matthias,

This is great work. Here are a few minor issues that you may want to fix:
-Orb Mastery cannot be chosen as an Wizard's Implement.
-On CharsheetI Character Name   is misspelled with a k.
-Eldarin is missing his racial Bonus to Dex

Moreover, I would redisign the character sheets somewhat to make it look less cluttered: 
-4ed has no magic items that increase attributes, so having an item bonus box for attributes is unnecessary.
-Can the critical damage box be shrunk to allow for more space in the effect box?
-I'm not sure the 2 Base attack Bonus Boxes need to be on the sheet, as all those calculations should have been done elsewhere. This room could be used to put one more Favorite power on.
-Maybe we can also rethink putting the powers as the last thing on the sheet. After all, nothing defines a PC like his powers.

Anyway, hope some of this helps. Thanks.


----------



## Dane

dburras said:


> Which is exactly what I said I was having the problem with. The issue isn't that it shows as 1d8+x or 1[w]+x, but the fact that it shows as 1d8+0 or 1[w]+0 instead of 1[w]+x
> 
> Having the damage box read 1[w] + modifier would be perfect. The way it shows now as 1[w] + 0 implies that there is no damage bonus and that it's straight weapon damage no matter what.
> 
> As I stated previously, I like the look and layout. I like the simplicity of the pro-sheet and I agree that it makes it much easier for people with multiple weapons (like me). However, I would think that it should include damage bonuses either in the form of straight number (because that's not likely to change based on your weapon) or at least by including the damage modifier category...




Please, I beg you, list the damage on the pro sheet like it is on the character sheet. Thanks again for the awesome work.


----------



## Amurayi

Harlekin said:


> Moreover, I would redisign the character sheets somewhat to make it look less cluttered:




-4ed has no magic items that increase attributes, so having an item bonus box for attributes is unnecessary.

Yes there are. Look at Gauntlets of Ogre Power p. 247. The bonus is added to ability checks, not the ability itself.

-Can the critical damage box be shrunk to allow for more space in the effect box?

Actually with higher level you will see that the critical damage fields needs a lot of space. This might not be apparent on lower levels.

-I'm not sure the 2 Base attack Bonus Boxes need to be on the sheet...

Well it's only one more than a regular sheet. And if you are a ranger you actually want more if you have different magic weapons (melee and ranged). Other classes indeed only need one indeed.


-Maybe we can also rethink putting the powers as the last thing on the sheet. After all, nothing defines a PC like his powers.

I don't see the powers as the first thing on any sheet. If you want powers to be more dominant I suggest using our Pro sheet which is the most dominant thing. Also use a sheet where there are powers only.


----------



## Amurayi

Dane said:


> Please, I beg you, list the damage on the pro sheet like it is on the character sheet. Thanks again for the awesome work.




The Pro sheet should list the ability bonus to damage for each power. If it doesn't then it's a bug we will fix! 

We will stick to listing the damage with [W] as there is no indication which base attack or weapon you are using it with. It's designed to be more flexible. If you want the damage written out completely use 1d8 for example. Then this is your weapon damage.


----------



## Amurayi

double post


----------



## Amurayi

Traveon Wyvernspur said:


> Have you given any thought to adding more drop-downs for the available magical items/weapons/armor that are in the PHB?




We considered it and decided against it for several reasons:

- copyright issues

- more flexibility with custom items and new items appearing in Dragon magazine with current system.

- more new elements are a source for more bugs which need maintanence (updates)

- we want to keep the amount of excel cell formats low experiencing more problems with older excel versions atm

To sum it up: Would be cool to have but causes problems we don't want to deal with atm.


----------



## MwaO

Amurayi said:


> The Pro sheet should list the ability bonus to damage for each power. If it doesn't then it's a bug we will fix!




At least on the sheet that was split onto 2, it is doing that. I had to do the fix listed above to clear up the damage problem on the Pro Sheet.

With the Damage on the pro sheet, could it be listed like this:
2d8+5(20+1d6)
(person with an 18 attribute using a +1 item)

The damage block on the pro sheet seems to have a lot of room, and filling in the crit detail seems like something that will speed up combat - especially for the people who want to use the pro sheet even if they can't calculate numbers quickly in their head...


----------



## infocynic

Perhaps a simple true/false field could be used somewhere to indicate a preference: see values / see [W] on pro sheet. (Meanwhile, the Wizards and Warlocks are laughing at the silly people with their shiny metal bits.)


----------



## CharlesCurtisStanley

*v1.14.1 Good News/Bad News*

I just downloaded the v1.14.1 .zip file from http://www.nzcomputers.net/heroforge/default4e.asp, and there's 
good news and bad news.

The good news is that the .zip file contains both the combined (Excel 2007 only) spreadsheet and the split (Excel XP/2003 compatible) sheets.

The bad news is that the split sheets appear to be the previous v1.14.0 version, not the new v1.14.1 -- which presumably has patches for the recently-reported bugs.

 Charles, who is playing an LFR game this weekend and needs a fixed compatible version...


----------



## Superboy

Amurayi said:


> Doh, we used "Spellsword" instead of "Swordmage" in some places as terms. No wonder he doesn't work properly. Consider it fixed!




Is it fixed for version 14.1 'cause I can't get the powers in the drop down menu to work in the powers tab.

Something doesn't seem right with the attack bonuses.
It's giving me the correct bonus with simple melee and military ranged weapons, but only the ability bonus (no proficiency bonus) with military melee and simple ranged weapons.


----------



## Amurayi

CharlesCurtisStanley said:


> The bad news is that the split sheets appear to be the previous v1.14.0 version, not the new v1.14.1 -- which presumably has patches for the recently-reported bugs.




No worrys. There's no difference in the versions. All bug fixes will appear in v1.15 which we will publish today or friday so you guys can start playing LFR!


----------



## CharlesCurtisStanley

Amurayi said:


> No worrys. There's no difference in the versions. All bug fixes will appear in v1.15 which we will publish today or friday so you guys can start playing LFR!




Great, thanks!  I'll be clicking "Reload" every couple of minutes...

 Charles, with bated breath...


----------



## dburras

Amurayi said:


> The Pro sheet should list the ability bonus to damage for each power. If it doesn't then it's a bug we will fix!
> 
> We will stick to listing the damage with [W] as there is no indication which base attack or weapon you are using it with. It's designed to be more flexible. If you want the damage written out completely use 1d8 for example. Then this is your weapon damage.




Perfect.  Thanks!


----------



## Dane

Amurayi said:


> The Pro sheet should list the ability bonus to damage for each power. If it doesn't then it's a bug we will fix!
> 
> We will stick to listing the damage with [W] as there is no indication which base attack or weapon you are using it with. It's designed to be more flexible. If you want the damage written out completely use 1d8 for example. Then this is your weapon damage.




Yes, thanks!


----------



## Rerednaw

*v1.14.1 small bugs and questions...*

Sorry been trying to post for a couple of days now, I'm sure some of these have been reported or addressed by now: 

Swordmage powers do not appear on drop downs. 
Staff of Defense AC bonus does not appear on character sheet.
Drop tab for gender is locked on the initiative card tab.  
Brew Potion is now a Level 1 Ritual.


----------



## infocynic

Staff of Defense is bugged in 1.14.1. The formula on CharSheetI!BA18 references a cell AJ14 on Class Overview (which is also named "Implement") but which is blank even after selecting Staff of Defense on Character Basics. Workaround is to just give yourself +1 (additional) on your armor, even if you're only wearing cloth.

Additional bugs: Actionpoint not one word in English (Initiative card). InitiativeCard does not use OrRace correctly.

Additional additional bug: Jack of all Trades is bugged. Change skills!AA10 to =MAX(S10:Z10) and fill the formula down. (This is in a hidden column if you're doing this at home ).

Additional gripe: It's still practically impossible to add a complete new custom race, even if that race is 90% recycled from an existing race. This could be fixed, but it would require a massive amount of work. I plan to do this as soon as you stop releasing new versions every other day, but it's going to take a week or two and will probably have a ton of bugs.  I had hoped you would fix it yourselves for this version because you know the sheet far better than I do, despite all my hacking. This sheet is just going to implode sooner or later if you keep the current format for race/class and keep adding them with every splat... you won't be able to read the formulas you have to debug when a feat doesn't work, etc.


----------



## Guyanthalas

My Excel hacking is pretty limited, but I do know some basic stuff about it. I got to thinking about the "import/export" problem (the lack of being able to do it), and thought that maybe there should be an import export tab at the bottom.
The export tab would basically be a single column which would include all the basics:
Elf
Warlord
Tactical Pressence
18
14
16
ECT...​Which you could then just highlight the entire column and place it into the "import" tab of the new updated Version XX.X sheet. I'm not sure if you'd have to use a macro to pull all the data back into the sheet, but it seems that this would be a very quick and easy way for an end user to import and export data. If i'm wrong and this is a huge pain in the a$$, then i apologize for not doing my due research. ;-)

As far as the sheet goes, I'm extremly impressed with it despite known bugs. I'm starting a campaign with 5 of my friends (2 girls who have never played before!), and I think this sheet with "power" features will make things much easier for the newbs to understand how the game works. As soon as funds become available I'll try to drop a small donation your way, but as it stands now i'm poor and I would rather eat dinner. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Amurayi

Ok this is what we got:

* Version 1.15:* RELEASED 08-15-08
*New features:*
- Added "Alchimist" feat option
- Added "Formula" tab for alchimists
- Added Rituals from FRCS (they are evil, but hey, you never know where your path will lead you to...)
*Design changes:*
- To make it work for Excel users with version older than 2007 we seperated the main file into two smaller ones
- removed gender selection
- Errata: Brew Potion is now a level 1 ritual
*Bug fixes:*
- Spelling issues
- Feat: "Jack of all trades" fixed
- class features show correctly on char sheet 2 again
- Armor check penalty is not transported correcty to the pro sheet for the custom skill
- Swordmage class fixed
- Eladrins get their racial bonus to dex again
- Wizards have their correct weapon proficiency shown on charsheet 2
- Warlord weapon prof. fixed
- Wizard's "Staff of Defense" now works as intended
- Race Override is now shown correctly on the Inicard
- Damage on the Pro sheet now works as intended: Write ydx (i.e. "2d6" or "1d8" if you want it to show the exact dice, or write y[W] (i.e. "1[W]) if you want to be flexible to use different weapons with your powers, which is the recommended method)
- fixed Misc Bonuses for attacks
- the Power Time selection is no longer locked on the Prosheet

Download now on the heroforge site...


----------



## PrecociousApprentice

So I very much like what you have so far. 

I would like to just add a suggestion. 

How about adding a set of custom class and race fields to the custom tab. That way any home brew material would be playable. I like the custom power/feat/class features/race featues entries on the custom tab, but you have to select a class and race in the character basics tab, and that comes with a whole bunch of game mechanics that you may not want. Adding custom races and classes fields to the custom tab could be a solution.

Great work. This is the best sheet there is, and so far seems to be getting a ton of support from you guys.


----------



## ReadError

Nice work on 1.15 guys.

One small bug so far, just a typo probably. On the pro sheet, the damage for the 3rd power is wrong (the first one after the basic attacks). You have to replace J with I everywhere in the formula. This is in the XPversion at least, I can't check the full version right now.


----------



## Thordain

if you pick genasi, watersoul as your race, then all the language selections become "#NA"


----------



## Xris Robin

The Swordmage At-Will Sword Burst isn't on the dropdown for powers.


----------



## Kithran

Christopher Robin said:


> The Swordmage At-Will Sword Burst isn't on the dropdown for powers.




Unhide the 'At Will' tab and change the text for Swordburst from Spellsword to Swordmage.

Kithran


----------



## CharlesCurtisStanley

Thordain said:


> if you pick genasi, watersoul as your race, then all the language selections become "#NA"



Note: this is for the split sheet, and I'm using Excel 2003.  Your mileage may vary.

Unprotect the Basics sheet.  On the Tools -> Options menu, check the "Row and Column Headers" checkbox.  Now unhide the columns between Y and BI.  In cells AH2 through AH11, change $Z$21 to $AE$21.  Now hide columns Z through BH, uncheck the checkbox, and protect the sheet.

Voila!


----------



## Jan van Leyden

I think I've found a minor issue:

I've built a human fighter, takeing Tide of Iron as the bonus At-Will power. This power is not offered in the Choose Power drop-down on the Attacks sheet.

Jan van Leyden


----------



## Rorik

*A question*

Howdy ya'll,
Just wanted to say that this sheet is awesome, thank you for spending so much time on it!!!


 Is there a way to import from the xpversion to the xpextras?


----------



## tecnowraith

Any way to transfer characters between updates?


----------



## Amurayi

Rorik said:


> Howdy ya'll,
> Just wanted to say that this sheet is awesome, thank you for spending so much time on it!!!
> 
> 
> Is there a way to import from the xpversion to the xpextras?




No sorry. But even in the full version there is hardly a connection between the sheets.


----------



## tecnowraith

Does the XP tab do autocalculate the xp gained for each session? If so where to put the xp?


----------



## dulac50

*Problems with Wiesbaden_charsheet_v1_15_XPversion*

I really appreciate the work on this.  I initially had trouble with the fact that I use Excel 2003 and was getting the "too many formats" errors.

I have been using the charsheet to create several characters for an upcoming local convention in California known (once again, long story) as Pacificon.

The character that I have been working on that I observed problems regarding is a swordmage.

Items noticed thus far:
1. Corellon on Basics page deity dropdown page is spelled Coreelon.
2. The at-will spell list for the swordmage does not include Sword Burst on the powers page.

On the attacks page, I cannot figure out how to enter the ability that the power is based on.  For example, Earthshock (a Genasi racial power) is based on STR or DEX or CON ability modifier (player chooses one and the character alway uses that ability modifier) +2.  However, I cannot figure out how to get the STR ability modifier to show up in the ability box on the powers section of the sheet.

On the Character Sheet, Earthshock should show up as Ability 3 (based on STR=17) with a +2 (should be in BAB or added to ability amount).

I have the same problem with the other powers.  I can't figure out how to enter the ability amount for any power.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## dulac50

*Weisbaden charasheet V1 15*

I forgot to mention that the character sheet does not show the proficiency bonus of the longsword in the basic attach bonus.


----------



## RealAlHazred

Nice! I really like the functionality you guys managed to fit in! One foible I noticed: I created a Warforged Artificer, and under the Skills tab, it lists Acrobatics as "trained" -- this should probably be "Arcana" on row down.

I should note that this is with full version 1.15 of the sheet.


----------



## James McMurray

Great work!

I've been working to add my quick view stuff to this new version, and just adding it in caused the "too many formats" error. I got around it by going in and stripping all of the formatting from the hidden sheets, since the stuff nobody sees doesn't usually need to look great. It can still be bodered and made bold or italic for readability.

I don't know if that would be enough to let older excel open the combined version or not, but it might be worth looking into. That way you've only got a single file to update when changes are made, and there's no chance of the two accidentally drifting apart.


----------



## James McMurray

I did a quick test by just copying the sheets into the one without formatted hidden pages and they all fit except the LFR tracker, but if I fiddle with it I could probably squeeze it in as well with a little standardization of the formatting of other pages.


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

dulac50 said:


> I forgot to mention that the character sheet does not show the proficiency bonus of the longsword in the basic attach bonus.




This Problem has to do with the fact that the weapon prof of the Swordmage is so screwy.  And in the sheet it is not listed the same as the writeup.  I believe the longsword shows correctly on all other classes sheets.


----------



## Xris Robin

Also, on the attacks tab, when picking implements, there's no option for a Swordmage, who use their weapon.  Wait, can I just select my normal weapon but use Int instead of Str?  Ninja Edit:  That would be a no, because then it adds weapon proficiency.  Silly me, I should have realized that ahead of time.

Also, how do I add something like Flame Cyclone to the attacks tab?  It uses 2 bonus' of Int and Str, how do I add a second bonus under favorite powers?


----------



## Mage189

I found a bug in things.  You've got Artificer's trained class skill set to Acrobatics instead of Arcana.

Looks nice so far though.  Thanks for making a version for those of us per Excel 2007.


----------



## CharlesCurtisStanley

*Duplicated Swordmage Class Features*

On the Class Features sheet, change the formula in cell W48 to read:

=IF($U38=TRUE,", "&$B38&$X48,$X48)

This fixes the problem of two of the Swordmage's class features being printed twice in the Class/Path/Destiny Features section of CharsheetII.


----------



## infocynic

Christopher Robin said:


> Also, on the attacks tab, when picking implements, there's no option for a Swordmage, who use their weapon.  Wait, can I just select my normal weapon but use Int instead of Str?  Ninja Edit:  That would be a no, because then it adds weapon proficiency.  Silly me, I should have realized that ahead of time.
> 
> Also, how do I add something like Flame Cyclone to the attacks tab?  It uses 2 bonus' of Int and Str, how do I add a second bonus under favorite powers?



For powers with two attributes determining the attack roll: I would pick whichever one is more likely to increase as the attribute for the bonus and punch the other in the Attack Bonus (i.e., Feat) or Misc Bonus Override.

For powers with two attributes determining the damage bonus: Again, pick whichever is more likely to increase as the bonus ability damage and put the other in damage bonus (any).


----------



## Yarthok

*open office calc 2.4.1*

Thanks again for creating your excellent character designer!

I don't own a copy of Excel and instead use OpenOffice 2.4.1 (latest non-beta release) on Vista. In order to get some of the calculations to work in openoffice, I made the changes listed below. If the changes are appropriate to Excel, then I hope you will consider adding them to your version. The list is only what I have discovered for the characters and levels I have designed. 



		Code:
	

(Modifications to wiesbaden_charsheet_v1_15_Full.xls to work with OpenOffice 2.4.1)
 
$'Transport Attack'.D8 (repeat for all 'basic attack' & 'power' blocks on the same sheet)
old value ==> =D6*C8
new value ==> =VALUE(D6)*VALUE(C8)
 
$'Transport Attack'.C25 (repeat for all 'basic attack' & 'power' blocks on the same sheet)
old value ==> =IF(D17=TRUE();C19*C20+C21;"")
new value ==> =IF(D17=TRUE();VALUE(C19)*VALUE(C20)+VALUE(C21);"")
 
$'Transport Attack'.D25 (repeat for all 'basic attack' & 'power' blocks on the same sheet)
old value ==> =IF(D17=FALSE();IF(AND(D19=0;D20=0;D21=0);D23;D19*D20-D21);"")
new value ==> =IF(D17=FALSE();IF(AND(VALUE(D19)=0;VALUE(D20)=0;VALUE(D21)=0);VALUE(D23);VALUE(D19)*VALUE(D20)-VALUE(D21));"")
 
$'Charsheet I'.CT15
old value ==> =10+SkillInsight
new value ==> =10+VALUE(SkillInsight)
 
$'Charsheet I'.CT21
old value ==> =10+SkillPerception
old value ==> =10+VALUE(SkillPerception)
 
$'Pro Sheet'.BG58
old value ==> =IF(AQ54="";"";IF(.I46="";.I40&"+"&VLOOKUP(.J44;.$8:$14;2;FALSE())&IF(OR(.J42="";.J42=0);"";"+"&.J42);.J46))
new value ==> =IF(AQ54="";"";IF(.I46="";.I40&"+"&VLOOKUP(.I44;.$8:$14;2;FALSE())&IF(OR(.I42="";.I42=0);"";"+"&.I42);.I46))
 
$'Pro Sheet'.AH20
old value ==> =10+SArcana
new value ==> =10+VALUE(SArcana)
 
$'Pro Sheet'.AH23
old value ==> =10+SNature
new value ==> =10+VALUE(SNature)

 
Again, thanks so much for your hard work. I know you chose Excel 2007 as your target. Anything you can do to accomodate openoffice user's is very appreciated, but I recognize the difficulty of trying to make your spreadsheet work in multiple programs. 

I am not an Excel or a Calc guru, so any feedback on the above code is appreciated.


----------



## ExilOstfriese

i found a bug:

xpversion powers tab

in the wizards extra daily & utility dropdowns the last 3 selections are cut off, starting at lvl 5
the illusion spells (phantom chasm, phantasmal terrain,...) are missing completely

ie: 

lvl 10 utility: 
main----------extra
blur-----------blur
mirror image    
resistance      
illusory wall     

lvl 15 daily
main----------extra
bigbys--------bigbys
blast of cold--blast of cold
otilukes
prismatic b.
wall of ice

---------edit-----------
the expanded spellbook column acts wonky, too


----------



## infocynic

Yarthok said:


> Thanks again for creating your excellent character designer!
> 
> I don't own a copy of Excel and instead use OpenOffice 2.4.1 (latest non-beta release) on Vista. In order to get some of the calculations to work in openoffice, I made the changes listed below. If the changes are appropriate to Excel, then I hope you will consider adding them to your version. The list is only what I have discovered for the characters and levels I have designed.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> (Modifications to wiesbaden_charsheet_v1_15_Full.xls to work with OpenOffice 2.4.1)
> 
> $'Transport Attack'.D8 (repeat for all 'basic attack' & 'power' blocks on the same sheet)
> old value ==> =D6*C8
> new value ==> =VALUE(D6)*VALUE(C8)
> 
> $'Transport Attack'.C25 (repeat for all 'basic attack' & 'power' blocks on the same sheet)
> old value ==> =IF(D17=TRUE();C19*C20+C21;"")
> new value ==> =IF(D17=TRUE();VALUE(C19)*VALUE(C20)+VALUE(C21);"")
> 
> $'Transport Attack'.D25 (repeat for all 'basic attack' & 'power' blocks on the same sheet)
> old value ==> =IF(D17=FALSE();IF(AND(D19=0;D20=0;D21=0);D23;D19*D20-D21);"")
> new value ==> =IF(D17=FALSE();IF(AND(VALUE(D19)=0;VALUE(D20)=0;VALUE(D21)=0);VALUE(D23);VALUE(D19)*VALUE(D20)-VALUE(D21));"")
> 
> $'Charsheet I'.CT15
> old value ==> =10+SkillInsight
> new value ==> =10+VALUE(SkillInsight)
> 
> $'Charsheet I'.CT21
> old value ==> =10+SkillPerception
> old value ==> =10+VALUE(SkillPerception)
> 
> $'Pro Sheet'.BG58
> old value ==> =IF(AQ54="";"";IF(.I46="";.I40&"+"&VLOOKUP(.J44;.$8:$14;2;FALSE())&IF(OR(.J42="";.J42=0);"";"+"&.J42);.J46))
> new value ==> =IF(AQ54="";"";IF(.I46="";.I40&"+"&VLOOKUP(.I44;.$8:$14;2;FALSE())&IF(OR(.I42="";.I42=0);"";"+"&.I42);.I46))
> 
> $'Pro Sheet'.AH20
> old value ==> =10+SArcana
> new value ==> =10+VALUE(SArcana)
> 
> $'Pro Sheet'.AH23
> old value ==> =10+SNature
> new value ==> =10+VALUE(SNature)
> 
> 
> Again, thanks so much for your hard work. I know you chose Excel 2007 as your target. Anything you can do to accomodate openoffice user's is very appreciated, but I recognize the difficulty of trying to make your spreadsheet work in multiple programs.
> 
> I am not an Excel or a Calc guru, so any feedback on the above code is appreciated.



If you were to change the number format of the cells that you have to VALUE() to number from general or text, would that get around the VALUE() problem? Seems kind of lame for a spreadsheet program to require you to put VALUE() around any cell you want to use as a number in a formula... shouldn't that be the default? I've never used OO, but obviously I've used Excel a lot...


----------



## Yarthok

infocynic said:


> If you were to change the number format of the cells that you have to VALUE() to number from general or text, would that get around the VALUE() problem? Seems kind of lame for a spreadsheet program to require you to put VALUE() around any cell you want to use as a number in a formula... shouldn't that be the default? I've never used OO, but obviously I've used Excel a lot...


 
Infocynic,​ 
Thanks for the suggestion. I checked and the cell format is already set to 'number'. I can't seem to force a text string cell value into a number when the cell value is produced by a formula that results in a text string.​ 
e.g SkillInsight is produced from (_partial_... *;"+"&F73+B73+* ...) which, by using the text concatenation operator '&', converts the numeric addition calculation into a text string with a '+' prefix. The final resulting cell value is a text string. The VALUE() function, that I used in other cell formulas is converting that text string into a number so it can then be used in a mathematical function (e.g. to compute passive insight.)​ 
If the origin cell starts out as a number, then no conversion is required.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

*Drow*

Every time I try to create a drow character, it gives me an error (and I cannot select the drow from under the FR selection either).


----------



## infocynic

The right way to do it then, Yarthok, is to use custom formatting on these cells.... and I realize this isn't your problem per se, but in Excel, we can set custom formatting on the cells, so I can give this string


		Code:
	

+#0;-#

and it will give me +X if X is 0 or more and -X if X is negative. (It's also possible to get a third format in for exactly 0, but I didn't see the need here). 

The formula bar still shows "10" for example and it works like it should in calculations. 

This of course requires changing a lot of formulas all over the place, but if this works, we don't have to mess with "VALUE()" any more. It also makes writing new pieces easier because you don't have to mess with ugly IF tests that are only there for formatting a "+" or "-".

I'd do it myself but I'm working on another side project for this tool...


----------



## Blackwood

*Simple Ranged Weapons*

First, I would like to give a big thanks for making this sheet, I love sheets that auto-calculate a lot of things.

Second, a bug report:
There appears to be a bug in adding the proficiency bonus for simple ranged weapons.  The proficiency bonus for simple ranged weapons (like slings and hand crossbows) is not showing up on any class I've tried except for Rogues (who have a specialized list of proficiencies, rather than just blanket "simple ranged").


----------



## ReadError

Alertness feat doesn't give the +2 to perception


----------



## Yarthok

infocynic said:


> The right way to do it then, Yarthok, is to use custom formatting on these cells.... and I realize this isn't your problem per se, but in Excel, we can set custom formatting on the cells, so I can give this string
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> +#0;-#
> 
> and it will give me +X if X is 0 or more and -X if X is negative. (It's also possible to get a third format in for exactly 0, but I didn't see the need here).




Thanks Infocynic! The same format method works in OOCalc. The result is as you described with the display showing a plus sign, but the value can be used directly in numeric calculations in other cells.

As a cascading side effect, my test change to SkillInsight caused cell $'Charsheet I'.CN15 to incorrectly show blank. However, the fix was to simplify CN15 to use SkillInsight directly.

I changed the following:



		Code:
	

$'Charsheet I'.AR73 (SkillInsight)
FROM ==> =IF(F73+B73+J73+N73+R73+V73+Z73+AD73>0;"+"&F73+B73+J73+N73+R73+V73+Z73+AD73;F73+B73+J73+N73+R73+V73+Z73+AD73)
TO ==>   =IF(F73+B73+J73+N73+R73+V73+Z73+AD73>0;F73+B73+J73+N73+R73+V73+Z73+AD73;F73+B73+J73+N73+R73+V73+Z73+AD73)
CELL FORMAT CODE CHANGED TO ==> +#0;-#
VALUE DISPLAYED ==> +5
 
$'Charsheet I'.CU15 (PassiInsight)
FROM ==>          =10+VALUE(SkillInsight)
RESTORED TO ==>   =10+SkillInsight
VALUE DISPLAYED ==> 15
 
$'Charsheet I'.CN15 
FROM ==> =MID(SkillInsight;2;2)
TO ==>   =SkillInsight
VALUE DISPLAYED ==> 5

 
I will start to come up with a list of cells that might benefit from using your suggested formatting and report back... probably this weekend.


----------



## James McMurray

Would it be possible for the "other bonuses" field to include a spot for your Warlord's Intelligence or Charisma modifier, then automatically calculate the appropriate bonuses? Also, a slot for warlords with Combat Commander would be nice.

The Angelic Avenger's weapon trainig doesn't appear to be working. Selecting Bastard Sword for the weapon does not add a proficiency bonus on the character sheet.


----------



## CharlesCurtisStanley

The ranged weapon proficiencies on the hidden section of the Attacks sheet are incorrectly calculated, owing to the "Improvised Melee" line in the Weapon section of the Class Overview sheet.

For example, the formula in cell AA50 of the Attacks sheet presently begins:


		Code:
	

=IF(OR((HLOOKUP(Class,'Class Overview'!$3:$23,17,FALSE)=TRUE)...

It should instead begin:


		Code:
	

=IF(OR((HLOOKUP(Class,'Class Overview'!$3:$23,18,FALSE)=TRUE)...

Note the change from "17" to "18" in the HLOOKUP function.  The same change is needed in AA51 and AA52, as is a similar change from "18" to "19" in AA54 and AA55, and from "19" to "20" in AA57.  This adjusts the ranged weapon proficiency lookups to examine the correct table rows.


----------



## Amurayi

Heya all,

thanks so far for the input. We're trying to incorporate as much as possible into teh next update.

A quick note: I just received the "Forgotten Realms Player's Guide". The next version will contain all Paragon Paths, Spell Scar Options, Feats, Rituals, Sword Mage Powers, Regions and Epic Destiny of this fine book!


----------



## mos

You say that you're not going to put the full powers into the character sheet, which is fine, but have you considered putting in the ability for us to do so?  For example, so that the attacks tab will be automatically filled out if we have edited our power descriptions?

edit: Either way, I definitely think your character sheet is the best one available so far!


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

FRPG is great.  Cant wait to see the info here in the sheet.  Makes things sooooo much easier let me tell you.  Any updates on how your coding is coming?


----------



## infocynic

mos said:


> You say that you're not going to put the full powers into the character sheet, which is fine, but have you considered putting in the ability for us to do so?  For example, so that the attacks tab will be automatically filled out if we have edited our power descriptions?
> 
> edit: Either way, I definitely think your character sheet is the best one available so far!



Only problem I could see with that is that it's very easy for someone to type in all the powers and start redistributing it in a way the authors didn't originally intend. If they're really trying to support that you have to have the books to use the sheet, then I think they have every right to be careful about how easy it is to do something like that.


----------



## Superboy

Oh boy! Picked up the FRPG today and can't wait for the updated character sheet with updated swordmage class/powers/feats.

Oh and are you gonna include material from the completed Dragon #366 in the next update?


----------



## Anywhere

Superboy said:


> Picked up the FRPG today and can't wait for the updated character sheet with updated swordmage class/powers/feats.




This update is already in, so that v.1.16 come out in the next days because some feats (Alchemist feat) from the Adventurer's Vault would then also be in.




Superboy said:


> Oh and are you gonna include material from the completed Dragon #366 in the next update?




Yes it will also be in, but we will wait until the total Dragon #366 is out


----------



## CharlesCurtisStanley

Superboy said:


> Oh and are you gonna include material from the completed Dragon #366 in the next update?
> 
> 
> 
> Anywhere said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it will also be in, but we will wait until the total Dragon #366 is out
Click to expand...



It's been available for a week or more; see 
	
	




		HTML:
	

http://www.wizards.com/download.asp?filename=366_Dragon_Hi.pdf

 for the download.


----------



## Superboy

Anywhere said:


> This update is already in, so that v.1.16 come out in the next days because some feats (Alchemist feat) from the Adventurer's Vault would then also be in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it will also be in, but we will wait until the total Dragon #366 is out





Umm no.
1.15 just had swordmage powers from Living FR preview. Not the complete list which is in FRPG which came out AFTER 1.15 came out. Plus Amurayi says he'll be adding all the FRPG stuff in next update.


----------



## infocynic

FYI, I've been working on (and will hopefully complete 2-3 days after 1.16 is out) a macro-based solution for exporting from 1.15 and importing into 1.16. Right now I can only write half of this (the export) but since 90% of the import should be to just put stuff back where it came from, unless things moved around a lot more than that, it should be pretty easy to write the import. Because it uses VBA, I don't know how OO or Calc will deal with it... I can make the VBA code readily available to anyone who wants to script a solution for those platforms if this doesn't work. 

I'm basing it off the "main" file for the Office 2003 version because it should still work with Office 2007 -- just the few extra sheets in there won't copy, and I might be able to put that in as a secondary macro of something, I just don't have Office 2007 on the computer where I normally do my programming, so it might not happen with this first release.


----------



## Korvax

Superboy said:


> Umm no.
> 1.15 just had swordmage powers from Living FR preview. Not the complete list which is in FRPG which came out AFTER 1.15 came out. Plus Amurayi says he'll be adding all the FRPG stuff in next update.




I'm pretty sure Anywhere meant that the FRPG info is already in the work-in-progress version of 1.16 and that they are just waiting on getting Adventurer's Vault to add the new feat(s?) from there into the new version prior to release. Anywhere is part of the development team for the sheet too.

By the way, keep up the great work guys! I love this sheet!


----------



## Superboy

Korvax said:


> I'm pretty sure Anywhere meant that the FRPG info is already in the work-in-progress version of 1.16 and that they are just waiting on getting Adventurer's Vault to add the new feat(s?) from there into the new version prior to release. Anywhere is part of the development team for the sheet too.
> 
> By the way, keep up the great work guys! I love this sheet!




Ahh good point.


----------



## Anywhere

*Release of v.1.16*

Ok, I also have my books now. So release should be in two or three days.
Then all the stuff from:
- Dragon 364-366
- Forgotten Realms Player's Guide
- Adventurer's Vault
is in.


----------



## GamesterGX

Keep up the amazing work, guys and gals. I'll be anxiously waiting for the release of 1.16, considering our group just wiped and we all made new characters, including a swordmage .

GamesterGX


----------



## Tearlach

*Potential bugs in 1.15*

Like many others, I cant express my gratitude to you for making this fine product!  My fellow dnders and I thank you from the bottom of our hearts!

I have been using the sheets for some time now, but have only just noticed these two bugs (well potential, it could just be me being a moron, so I do apologise if its my error).

1.  A rogue using shuriken should have the damage dice increased to 1d6 from the base 1d4.  The sheet does not appear to account for this.  However there is Damage Override, which I have used for this until now.

2.  The first power that any character selects populates correctly to Charsheet1 (after having its Attack information entered in the appropriate tab).  But on the 'Pro Sheet' tab, it brings through the damage as #N/A.  

Hope this helps.  And if it does prove to me just missing something, if people can advise, that help would be gratefully received.  Sorry, I cant send cookies though


----------



## Amurayi

OK guys. New version is coming up soon. Before I set it up on the heroforge website we will post a preversion here in thsi thread for all fans to test and break it.

* Version 1.16:* RELEASED SOON (watch this thread today!)
*New features:*
- Added all Alchemy formulas from AV
- Added "Transfer Enchantment" ritual from AV
- Added all Masterwork Armors and Weapons from AV
- Added all feats from FRPG
- Added all Paragon Paths and the Epic Destiny from FRPG
- Added all regional benefits from FRPG
- Added all Swordmage, Dark Pact and Spellscars powers from FRPG
- *New sheet: "Short Sheet"*. For all those minimal lovers who use powercards exclusively
- Feats, Powers, Paragon Paths of Dragon #366 for Warlocks added
- neue Epic Destiny and more crunch from Dragon #366
- *Custom race* is now available
- added fields in the "Extra Bonuses" tab so can enter the Warlord's Modifier
*Design changes:*
- colored the override fields so it's easier to see the essential fields to fill in
- rearranged the fields in the attack power tab so it follows the order of the powers as written in the original books
- added armor bonus fields for Fort, Ref, Will as the new Masterwork Armor gives this type of bonuses
- Activation time on charsheet 1 now looks similar like on the pro sheet: Moved to the far left so it's the first thing you see. Also gained a bit more space for effect descriptions with this.
- a few more things here and there
*Bug fixes:*
- Minorr Spelling issues
- At-Will Swordmage powers fixed
- Shuriken increase in size in the hand of rogues
- unlocked field for character number
- fixed 1st and 3rd power on pro sheet
- language fixed for Genasi
- fixed Artificer skill training, was acrobatics instead of arcana
- more open office combatible, thanks to Yarthok
- feat bonus for alertness fixed
- class skills gained from home region fixed
- damage modifier fixed, shows now negative and positive modifiers
- Warlock Multiclass feat fixed
- the new Wizard powers from Dragon can now be selected, too

Link will be provided in a few hours in this thread...


----------



## Amurayi

Christopher Robin said:


> Also, on the attacks tab, when picking implements, there's no option for a Swordmage, who use their weapon.  Wait, can I just select my normal weapon but use Int instead of Str?  Ninja Edit:  That would be a no, because then it adds weapon proficiency.  Silly me, I should have realized that ahead of time.




Just set one of your attacks to IMPLEMENT and use your Int bonus to attack.



Christopher Robin said:


> Also, how do I add something like Flame Cyclone to the attacks tab?  It uses 2 bonus' of Int and Str, how do I add a second bonus under favorite powers?




We won't add another ability drop down. Just use the override field in this case or add it into the "damage bonus".


----------



## Amurayi

Jan van Leyden said:


> I've built a human fighter, takeing Tide of Iron as the bonus At-Will power. This power is not offered in the Choose Power drop-down on the Attacks sheet.



It should be there. Worked for us. Make sure to completely scroll up and down in the drop down menu.


----------



## Amurayi

tecnowraith said:


> Does the XP tab do autocalculate the xp gained for each session? If so where to put the xp?



Yes, in the Exp tab. Make sure to add a name for the adventure or it won't calculate it.


----------



## Amurayi

Ok guys, here is the beta version:
http://www.lemonbutter.com/dnd/wiesbaden_charsheet.zip

Please test it. If everything works fine we will put it up on the herorge site.


----------



## Genolen

Hi thanks for the new version.

The Healing Surge Value and Healing Surge per day in the short sheet of the XPversion are off. They show other numbers than in the Charsheet I and Pro Sheet.
The Base attack bonuses / Weapon section of the Pro Sheet dos not display the Weaopn damage, it shows only # NV


----------



## ReadError

With a wizard, I don't see the new powers in the extra daily and utility column for the first 2 dropdowns.


----------



## GamesterGX

Genolen said:


> The Healing Surge Value and Healing Surge per day in the short sheet of the XPversion are off. They show other numbers than in the Charsheet I and Pro Sheet.




This is also true for the "Full" version. It looks like for "Healing surges per day" it shows your full HP value, and the "Healing surge value" box shows your bloodied value. 

Other than that, I'm very excited for this! Keep it up!

Gamester


----------



## Amurayi

Thanks for the input guys. Working on fixing the bugs now...

Keep it coming! Every little detail helps!


----------



## ehdoranil

*First timer*

Hi

first of all thank you for all your effort creating this sheet. i just looked into it the first time and really appreciate what you did here. upon creation of a swordmage i stumbled upon three issues, however. these are only suggestions, they might be on purpose - if not, they might be too much work to implement. non the less, maybe they can help you:



On the attacs sheet selection "Implements" -> "heavy or light blade" does seam to cause some trouble. Since there seams to be no way selecting a specific blade as an implement it won't compute prof., dam, etc of course. maybe it would be possible to just select a weapon and provide a checkbox "implement". of course even better would be to just only select the the weapon and upon utilization of that specific attack bonus within a power if the keyword "weapon" is provided in the field it will add the prof. bonus, if not it won't. or the other way around of omitting the prof. bonus only if the keyword "implement" is provided (or even class dependend).
Now i know, that's quite a headache and not easy to implement. Just wanted to point it out, though. Oh, and I got a little confused, that selecting the "heavy or light blade" as an implement seams to add the weapon prof bonus.
i created the character for a custom adventure starting level 4 with a given amount of experience. for that i just set the level to four and set the experience to be the starting one on the exp tab. however this didn't show up on the basic tab, since the "total exp" always uses the g column, starting XP however is only displayed within the e column. a small adjustment for the starting row and it works. smoothly. oh an yes, i wondered, why ever didn't you calculate the level automatically based upon XP gathered? you could still provide an override field. again, just an idea.
i dunno, if it's intended, but the mini powers show up on the character sheet with their attack bonus name, not their power name.
the swordmaster's "Swordmage Warding" doesn't add to the AC. Since your weaponary commonly won't change within the adventure it might be nice to add it as default. a small note for tmp AC upon being unconscious or disarmed would round this up.
Now I know that this is even worse a headache than the one mentioned above and i apoligize for mentioning it, but i thought feedback and ideas won't hurt. if you ever have time and motivation to implement it i think it would be a cool gimmik - if not, your sheet is created wisely allowing customizations and overriding wherever needed.
thanks again for your work

best wishes,
Matthias


----------



## ehdoranil

just got an idea for solving the first one
the error should be caused by calculating weapon proficency and by the fighters weapon talent. now, when using a weapon as an implement you won't add weapon prof bonus. and fighters will rarley use an implement.
what could easily be done would first to switch the implements weap prof sign to false and than wrap the weapon talent calc within enclosed WHEN's like WHEN(Class="Fighter";WHEN(...); ). Now you could as a swordmage create to attack bonuses, one selecting the specific weapon, one just with "light and heavy blades". use the appropriated for your power. since implement-powers (as fas as i remember) usually have their own weapon dice, this problem would be solved as well.
This way, only upon multiclassing swordmage with fighter or using an implement power weapon specific dice damage would result in an error that could easily dealt with by overriding the values.

just a thought, may be it helped, if not just ignore it


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

Just a couple of things I noticed.  The new spears from AV do not show as proficient for Eladrins with the Eladrin Soldier feat.

Also noticed that on Char Sheet 1 it does calculate damage etc correct.  But when you go to the pro sheet it is not carrying forward the +1 from the magic weapon.  i.e on Char Sheet 1 it shows 1d10+6 but on Pro sheet it shows 1d10+5

But great work guys.  Its a beautiful sheet.  And I have about 6 to 8 others around here that are using it as well.  Keep up the great work


----------



## Ganadai

Just something I noticed...

When you select to be an Alchemist, it still lists Ritual Caster instead of Alchemist on Charsheet II


----------



## Buddha the DM

I noticed that a *Swordmage* with _Aegis of Assault_ can't take the _Escalating Assault_ feat.


----------



## Hadrian the Builder

Custom races won't let me enter anything into the text boxes without unprotecting the sheet first. Is this intentional?


----------



## Amurayi

Hadrian the Builder said:


> Custom races won't let me enter anything into the text boxes without unprotecting the sheet first. Is this intentional?




Not intentional. Oops!


----------



## Hadrian the Builder

Also, selecting a weapon for the weapon proficiency feat doesn't seem to work. Nor does selecting a skill from the pull down for multi-classing. (but I'm using Excel 2004 for Mac, so perhaps that is the problem). Finally, custom utility powers do not seem to show up in the power selection pulldown on the powers tab.

Not a bug: I'd like to be able to change a weapon to size large with a checkbox or something. 

Danke.


----------



## Ganadai

Is Weapon Focus supposed to effect the damage displayed on the "Attacks" and "Charsheet 1" tabs?  It doesn't seem to change anything if Weapon Focus (Bow) is selected.


----------



## ehdoranil

Hadrian the Builder said:


> Also, selecting a weapon for the weapon proficiency feat doesn't seem to work.




It works for me... got my prof bonus that way (weapon being a bastard sword). Maybe you forgot setting the X to select the feat?


----------



## Amurayi

Ganadai said:


> Is Weapon Focus supposed to effect the damage displayed on the "Attacks" and "Charsheet 1" tabs?  It doesn't seem to change anything if Weapon Focus (Bow) is selected.




the weapon prof. bonus is calculated correctly. You always have to enter the damage of the powers yourself which includes bonuses from feats.


----------



## Amurayi

Hadrian the Builder said:


> Also, selecting a weapon for the weapon proficiency feat doesn't seem to work. Nor does selecting a skill from the pull down for multi-classing.




Can you specify what exactly doesn't work? Seems fine to us...


----------



## Hadrian the Builder

I just tried it on a windows machine with excel 2007 on it and it worked fine. 

In the 2004 excel version for Mac, I was clicking the dropdown button and nothing happened, but it is moot now.


----------



## Superboy

Hmm as I was creating my swordmage character I noticed:

Level 16 utility power "Sudden Escape" isn't in the sheet.
All the swordmage level 17 encounter powers are missing.


----------



## beachman

*wiesbaden_charsheet_v1_16b_XPversion.xls*

I had to change the following:

"Charactersheet I!W149" to =IF(Attacks!M28="","",Attacks!M47)

Otherwise the ability for favorite power 3 said "4" on Character Sheet I.  The Pro Sheet worked fine though.

BTW, I love this sheet.


----------



## Cryptos

XP Version:

* Artificers can't choose Alchemist instead of Ritualist.
* Selecting Alchemist in place of ritualist doesn't seem to do anything for Clerics and Wizards in terms of appearing on the character sheet.  (It still says "Ritual Caster: You master and perform rituals.")
* Artificers have Acrobatics as trained rather than Arcana.
* Where does a half-elf select their dilettante power on the latest sheet?

Also, I edited the older version of my sheet to include the Dragon magazine Illusion spells, starlock powers, and some other things introduced in various articles.  As you're adding non-core stuff, will these ever appear in the sheet without having to edit them in?


----------



## ReadError

Cryptos said:


> * Where does a half-elf select their dilettante power on the latest sheet?



It's in the powers sheet, the line under the first daily power. If you select half-elf as your race, you will see a +1 appear there in the encounter powers column.


----------



## nytecoldawn

*Extra skill points*

I am using the full version of the spreedsheet in Office 2007. 

I have noticed my rogue has gained additional points in three skills as a race/skill bonus. This is regardless of which race is chosen. The three affected skills are acrobatics, athletics, and stealth. 

I have made selections on the basics tab, powers tab, and skills tab when I see this problem.

I do not understand why this +2 bonus is there. Have I missed something? This problem only seems to affect the rogue class. I have not been able to duplicate this with any other classes.


----------



## nytecoldawn

*Resistances on charsheet 1*

I have noticed that character sheet 1 does not auto populate the resistances field. It is also not set to allow for self entry as it has been in the past.


----------



## Genolen

*Dwarven Weapon Training*

I don't get the weapon proficiency of the halbert, if i choose the Dwarven weapon training feat.
I think I should get it, since the halbert is also an axe.
Or do I have to insert it myself, in the Feat field on the attack page?


----------



## gamer900

I skimmed through the two threads on this Spreadsheet and have tried to figure out how to do this, so maybe you can help. I made a two-weapon fighting Ranger but I can't find a way to put two seperate bonuses for powers like Twin Strike. It makes you use both of your weapons, but it has no way to put in two seperate bonuses. This gets troublesome when you have two weapons with seperate attack bonuses. The same can be said for damage. If you have two different damaging weapons, there is no way to put it into the power. Any suggestions or are you still trying to fix this?


----------



## sdt

Do I need to enable macros for this sheet?  Office 2007 wanted me to save it in .xlsm (macro) format.  

As stated many time previously, Great Sheet!


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

Sorry to be off topic here, but I knew that someone here could provide me with the correct information.  I believe that there was a PDF version of the Weisbaden character sheet layout somewhere.  Just the plain old print it and write out your character sheet.  I have several people that like the layout but dont have computers etc to use the XLS files upon.  

Thanks


----------



## Yarthok

*wiesbaden charsheet v1_16b_Full changes to support Open Office CalC (OOC)*

Another great rev of this excellent character sheet! Let me say again how much I appreciate your efforts. I note that most of displayed "+" signs have been accomplished through the use of the "+#0;-#" custom cell formatting. This goes a long way to making the sheet compatible with OOC!

When I first opened the 1.16b sheet up, none of the drop downs on the 'Powers' sheet worked correctly. This was caused by some blank entries in a table on the 'At Will' sheet. (My suggested fix below, item 1.)
There was also one place where the "+#0;-#" was not used that caused a problem. (Suggested fix item 2 below.)


		Code:
	

1) $'At Will'.C2:C4 ==> Set to zero instead of blank.
 
2) $'ExportSheet'.O36:O41
OLD template: =IF(VLOOKUP(Dexterity;A2:B51;2;FALSE())>0;"+"&VLOOKUP(Dexterity;A2:B51;2;FALSE());VLOOKUP(Dexterity;A2:B51;2;FALSE()))
NEW template: =IF(VLOOKUP(Dexterity;A2:B51;2;FALSE())>0;VLOOKUP(Dexterity;A2:B51;2;FALSE());VLOOKUP(Dexterity;A2:B51;2;FALSE()))
Change Cell Format to: +#0;-#

 
It appears that the pro sheet does not reflect the damage bonus for magical weapons. (Example: Cell $'Attacks'.E56 reflects the damage bonus from cell $'Attacks'.E10, but cell $'Pro Sheet'.BG38 does not reflect the damage plus from $'Attacks'.E10. Maybe this is your intent (?), to allow different weapons to be easily used with the Pro Sheet, but the Enhc box in the DEX block ($'Pro Sheet'.BH18) does reflect weapon enhancement. Otherwise, I think this is a logic error unrelated to OOC, but I do not have Excel, so I cannot confirm. If so, I believe the value needs to come from looking up based on the chosen attack bonus selection. It might help to have this value as an intermediate calculation to easily support the check for non-zero before displaying it on the Pro Sheet. Perhaps cell $'Attacks'.E69 could have code like...

=HLOOKUP(E31;$E$5:$M$10;6;FALSE())

The resulting value could then be used in $'Pro Sheet'.BG38 to check non-zero to determine if it needs to be displayed?​ 
Thanks!​


----------



## Ganadai

Selecting the Blade Initiate Multiclass Feat does not unlock the Novice, Acolyte or Adept Power Feats.

Choosing the Genasi, Firesoul race gives you resist 5 fire, 5 cold, 5 lighting.  It should only give resist 5 fire.  Lightning is also spelled wrong.


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

I am not all that familiar with Open Office but I noticed that the Dragonborns Fortitude is showing up as ###.  Any ideas why.

I have been messing with the sheet in open office because several people within my gaming group dont own excel.


----------



## Henry

Mithreinmaethor said:


> I am not all that familiar with Open Office but I noticed that the Dragonborns Fortitude is showing up as ###.  Any ideas why.




I've never used Openoffice myself, but usually that behavior in Excel means that the column is too narrow to display its numerical information, and widening the column (with the mouse, or by the menu option) will fix it.


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

Orcs "Warriors Surge"  does not show up in the drop down for powers on the attack sheet.  Instead you see like 4 or 5 #REF statements.  Any idea how to do a quick fix for that?

I also noticed for some reason that my Dwarf Fighter was getting a +1 to ac for race/class for some reason


----------



## RtrnofdMax

*cleric getting warpriest AC bonus*

My cleric is getting the warpriest ac bonus even at 1st level. There seems to be a significant change to how you handle paragon paths and the logical you are checking for the AC bonus isn't correct.


----------



## Anywhere

Mithreinmaethor said:


> I am not all that familiar with Open Office but I noticed that the Dragonborns Fortitude is showing up as ###.  Any ideas why.
> 
> I have been messing with the sheet in open office because several people within my gaming group dont own excel.




found the mistake

Thanks to all reporting bugs!!!


----------



## Amurayi

Mithreinmaethor said:


> Sorry to be off topic here, but I knew that someone here could provide me with the correct information.  I believe that there was a PDF version of the Weisbaden character sheet layout somewhere.  Just the plain old print it and write out your character sheet.  I have several people that like the layout but dont have computers etc to use the XLS files upon.
> 
> Thanks




The PDF version can also be downloaded here: D&D 4E Files


Q quick everybody what we are wokring on atm:
We fixed all bugs you reported as far as we could recreate them. Thanks for your input! Without your help this sheet wouldn't be as good!

We are currently finetuning the Prosheet again. We want it to work like this: 
If you enter [W] as damage in the attacks tab it ignores the weapon specfifc damage and only lists damage the power gives (thus ignoring magic enhancement bonuses etc.)
If you enter a damage dice (i.e. 1d12) as damage in teh attacks tab the power adds up all bonuses from the weapon you designated as well (incl. magic enhancement bonuses etc.)

With this we want to give users maximum flexibility.

Additional new features with upcoming version:
- updated gnoll player stats from Dragon 
- new FR epic destinys from Dragon
- 12 attack powers instead of 6 only
- if you enter a custom name for your weapon only then it lists the weapon type in brackets as property)


----------



## lcquincy

Amurayi said:


> The PDF version can also be downloaded here: D&D 4E Files
> 
> 
> Q quick everybody what we are wokring on atm:
> We fixed all bugs you reported as far as we could recreate them. Thanks for your input! Without your help this sheet wouldn't be as good!
> 
> We are currently finetuning the Prosheet again. We want it to work like this:
> If you enter [W] as damage in the attacks tab it ignores the weapon specfifc damage and only lists damage the power gives (thus ignoring magic enhancement bonuses etc.)
> If you enter a damage dice (i.e. 1d12) as damage in teh attacks tab the power adds up all bonuses from the weapon you designated as well (incl. magic enhancement bonuses etc.)
> 
> With this we want to give users maximum flexibility.
> 
> Additional new features with upcoming version:
> - updated gnoll player stats from Dragon
> - new FR epic destinys from Dragon
> - 12 attack powers instead of 6 only
> - if you enter a custom name for your weapon only then it lists the weapon type in brackets as property)




So when is the new 1.17 supposed to be posted?

Tom Nolan


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

I tried the 0000 fix and it worked.  but i think it is what caused my problems with seeing the #REF in the drop downs on the attacks page.

I instead did 1234 and will test to see how that works.  Thanks for the OO input.


----------



## nytecoldawn

*Utility Power Missing*

On my level 6 rogue, when I select the utility power "ignoble escape" for the sixth level rogue utility power, the character sheet 2 section says "#N/A".  All other utility powers show up when selected as they are suppose to.


----------



## Dane

Amurayi said:


> Additional new features with upcoming version:
> 
> - *12 attack powers instead of 6 only*




Woo Hoo! Thank you. Thank you!


----------



## Mastad2008

Is there a plan to add on FR or Adventurer's Vault weapons, etc.?  or allow us to add Weapons to the list for the dropdown?  I am currently needing the Full Blade, but it appears to be unavailable.


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

Mastad2008 said:


> Is there a plan to add on FR or Adventurer's Vault weapons, etc.?  or allow us to add Weapons to the list for the dropdown?  I am currently needing the Full Blade, but it appears to be unavailable.




All of these weapons are listed in the current version 1.16b which the link to is found on page 5 of this conversation.


----------



## dulac50

*Bug in Excel 2007*

The Dungeons and Dragons graphic does not seem to have a fixed location on the character sheets when I opened your full version 16b.  I had to resize it for each page.


----------



## dulac50

*Bug on Short Sheet*

When I created a first level Gensai Swordmage, with a con of 13 the short sheet correctly shows hit points at 28 and bloodied at 14.  However it also shows Healing Surges at 22 and Healing Surge Value at 11.  These values should be 9 and 7 respectively.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII

So v 1.12 used to work for me, but the latest gives me a "too many cell formats" error and then crashes Excel.  I'm using Excel 2003.  Too old?


----------



## dulac50

*Excel 2003*

That version is too old for the full version.  Use the XP version.


----------



## elandy

Swordmage Powers selected by the "Student of Sword Magic" feat don't appear in the drop-down menus of the attack tab.

As I said before, GREAT SHEET!!!

Andy

_Edit: Those powers don´t appear in the Charsheet II nor in the Short Sheet too._


----------



## xone01

*Swordmage Issues...*

The Escalating Assault feat doesn't properly show up as available for Swordmage characters with Aegis of Assault


----------



## tecnowraith

How is Action points done/calculated in the database?


----------



## lymang

Amurayi said:


> The PDF version can also be downloaded here: D&D 4E Files
> 
> 
> Q quick everybody what we are wokring on atm:
> We fixed all bugs you reported as far as we could recreate them. Thanks for your input! Without your help this sheet wouldn't be as good!
> 
> We are currently finetuning the Prosheet again. We want it to work like this:
> If you enter [W] as damage in the attacks tab it ignores the weapon specfifc damage and only lists damage the power gives (thus ignoring magic enhancement bonuses etc.)
> If you enter a damage dice (i.e. 1d12) as damage in teh attacks tab the power adds up all bonuses from the weapon you designated as well (incl. magic enhancement bonuses etc.)
> 
> With this we want to give users maximum flexibility.
> 
> Additional new features with upcoming version:
> - updated gnoll player stats from Dragon
> - new FR epic destinys from Dragon
> - 12 attack powers instead of 6 only
> - if you enter a custom name for your weapon only then it lists the weapon type in brackets as property)




You guys are awesome.  12 Attack powers will be great!


----------



## beachman

*Bonus HP*

I'm using 1.16b XP version.

Is there currently a way to add bonus HP? For example, in a homebrew campaign, I get +2HP for something. Is there a way to add that bonus to my hit points?  If not, can a bonus field be added?

I looked at the custom race in 1.16b, but I still didn't find a way to add extra hit points.

Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## GamesterGX

Sup guys.

Quick bug. As a Dwarf Fighter, when I take the Dwarven Weapon Training feat (in version 1.16b) I do not gain proficiency with the Execution Axe, even though I should since it is an axe.

Thanks,
Gamester


----------



## Mirtek

The sheets kepps getting better and better. I can just say WOW.

I found a minor bug in the 1.16b full version:

In the ExportSheet at cell N48 (base hit points) it should refer to K65 instead of J65.

If it refers to J65 it only uses the Con-score set at first level and doesn't include any increases the Con-score got at further levels


----------



## xone01

GamesterGX said:


> Sup guys.
> 
> Quick bug. As a Dwarf Fighter, when I take the Dwarven Weapon Training feat (in version 1.16b) I do not gain proficiency with the Execution Axe, even though I should since it is an axe.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gamester





Same is true for Eladrin Soldier with the Greatspear


----------



## Sigs

*Minor Issue*

Using the full version in 2007.

1. When you choose a power for the first and second mini power on the "Attacks" page, on the "Charsheet I" page, the At-Will-Power title appears as the weapon the power is based off of rather than the power itself. For example, instead of seeing Nimble Strike written, I instead see "Longbow" (the attack bonus 1 entry that the power uses).

2. Although it should not be added to Charsheet I and perhaps not even Charsheet 2, it might be cool to add a third sheet that provides space to enter character description and background information. I know it would be easy for me to add a new "Background" tab and just recreate one each time a new sheet is released, but adding it to the core sheet that had the same format/style would be better.

Anyway, fantastic sheet! No offense to WOTC but I don't think there's anyway they'll hit anything close to the functionality and cleanliness of your sheet. Outstanding job!!

Sigs


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

Any chance of getting a 1.16C beta out with what you have in it currently for us to stress test for ya before you release the full version online?

This sheet is tremendously popular and are a dedicated Beta testing group for ya


----------



## Alphastream

Bug:
Version 1.16b. 

If I enter an item in the LFR Advancement tracker worksheet and enter the level of the item, I get a "#REF!" error in the Item Price field. An easy fix, I would guess, since this works fine on the Equipment worksheet. Not a big deal, so I won't bother tinkering.

Thanks for the great sheet!


----------



## infocynic

Bah, my enworld subscription to this thread isn't working properly. I missed that 1.16 beta was out. I'll see what I can do about finishing up import/export in a few days. It's a busy week so no promises but maybe.


----------



## Yarthok

*Paragon pit fighter powers show when char less than level 11*

$'Charsheet I'.BA18 (race/class adjustment to armor) picks up $Paragon.J11 (pit fighter armor optimization) and adds 1 to all fighter heavy armor even when the character level is less than 11. 

Suggested fix: Change each truth check of the Paragon sheet, column P (Labeled: Prerequisites for Path fulfilled?) to the form:

"=*AND(Level>10; *IF(blah blah blah) *) *" 

The change confirms a character is at least level 11 before allowing paragon powers to be enabled.

Thanks & keep up the good work!


----------



## Bral Firerock

Will the non-XP version open w/ Open Office?


----------



## dulac50

*Bug in 16b XP Version*

When entering an Ranger - Archer character, I noted that for the first encounter power on Charsheet I, the Defence was listed as 8 even though the Attacks tab shows that this should be shown as AC.  8 happens to be equal to the BAB for this character.  The Pro Sheet shows AC.


----------



## Yarthok

Bral Firerock said:


> Will the non-XP version open w/ Open Office?




Bral, I have only used the full version in OOCalc. It takes a while to open, but you do get full functionality. I open in xls and save back, despite the warning, to the same format. Note that a few bugs exist when using OOC (refer back to page 4+ of this thread for my posts) I believe those fixes will be included in the next release.


----------



## Wraith Form

As reported elsewhere, two small issues with the Swordmage using Excel 2007: 

- The Escalating Assult feat isn't 'selectable' even though I do meet the requirements (I'm a Swordmage with aegis of assault). Remains light grey.  [Later:  Sorry, didn't see that xone01 already posted this a page back.]

- Hit Points aren't calculating correctly. A 4th level Swordmage with a 16 Con is getting only 43 HP on your sheet, when it should be 49 (15 + 16 [Con] + 6 [x3 for 2nd, 3rd, and 4th levels] = 31 + 18 = 49).

Aside from these issues, I love this sheet (and showed my love the PayPal way   ).


----------



## Amurayi

Wraith Form said:


> - Hit Points aren't calculating correctly. A 4th level Swordmage with a 16 Con is getting only 43 HP on your sheet, when it should be 49 (15 + 16 [Con] + 6 [x3 for 2nd, 3rd, and 4th levels] = 31 + 18 = 49).




We couldn't recreate this problem. The sheet seems to work fine. Shows 49 for us.


----------



## Amurayi

Alright guys.

Here's the final version 1.16!
http://www.lemonbutter.com/dnd/wiesbaden_charsheet.zip

We leav ethis link up for our trsuted fans to have a look at it. If we don't get any serious bugreports in the next days it will go live on the heroforge server and I will take down this link again.

Thanks for all your input.

Enjoy!


----------



## elandy

There is a problem in the version 1.16 (xp version) calculating de HP. It dosen't increse your HP if you increase your Constitution score with the score modifier by level (lvl 4, 8, etc). Probably it is referring to the wrong cell, but my excel is very very basic, and I don't know how to change it.

Great job!

Andy

Edit: The problem with the HP was in the ExportSheet tab, cell N48 was pointing to cell "Basics!J68" and should be "Basics!K68" for the calculation to be correct.

Also discovered another problems in the Attack tab:
- The "Damage Bonus, Weapon" lines seems to be not considering Eladrin Soldier feat.
- The "Damage" lines have a big problem, and I don't know exactly what it's the problem yet. The one in row 58 seems to be considering twice the magic item bonus, and the one in row 105 seems to be ignoreing the Weapon Focus and the like.


----------



## GorTeX

bug with 1.16, XP version of the XP sheet.

Build: Dwarven Cleric with multiclass Warlord, level 4. 
Feat: Dwarven Weapon Training
Stats: 17/15/8/10/17/14

Attacks sheet:  
Attack 1-Mordenkrad +1, attack 2-Throwing Hammer, Attack 3=Symbol of life+1

Mini power 1, melee basic attack, 1[w] str vs AC Shows damage as 2d6 +7
Should be 3 (str) + 1 (magic) + 2 (feat) = 6.  I think it is adding the magic bonus twice

Mini power 2, ranged basic attack gets the damage correct at 1d6+5 (str + feat)

all other powers that use the Mordendrad have +7 damage instead of +6

Power 3, Channel divinity: Turn undead, has damage as 1d10+4, should be +3
2 (cha) + 1 (magic)...

Power 5 Sacred flame, is also off by 1 (1d6+5 instead of +4, 3 (wis)+1(magic)

now to power 6 and 8 which are also using attack 1.
their damage is listed as 4d6+4, and should be 4d6+6...3 (str) + 1 (magic) + 2 (feat)

I note that the weapon damage bonus line appears to be correct in all of these cells (magic + feat if applicable).

on to the pro sheet.  Damage here is consistantly listed as +3 (str).  no magic or feat bonus added-- I can't remember if that should be the case or not.

Except for sacred flame, which has a +4 damage somehow.


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

I have found that the damage bonus being calculated incorrectly is directly related to the magic item bonus.  It is giving a +X to hit but is giving +X+1 for the magic weapon.  i.e +1 weapon is +2 dmg, +2 weapon is +3 dmg etc.

Not sure where to fix that one.

Also please add Gnoll Claws or just Claws as weapons somewhere for the Gnoll feat please.


----------



## xone01

All right, I think i've isolated the problem with adding enhancement damage twice.  On the Transport Attack sheet, the "modifiers sign" formula (in row 12) should be "=IF(C11>=0,"+"&C11,C11)" 
obviously, this formula needs to be translated for each power to the corresponding cells

Also, I've noticed that Eladrin Soldier was still not granting proficiency with all spears or bonus damage with any of the weapons.  The fixes were easy...  

For bonus damage:  On the Proficiency tab, in column J replace "$S$36" with "$S$37" (it was accidentally referring to Dwarven Weapon Training instead of Eladrin Soldier)

For weapon proficiencies:  Copy the formula in cell E28 on the Proficiency tab into the cells in column E corresponding to the spear weapons.  You'll also want to use the same formula for the axes and hammers, replacing "$S$37" with "$S$36" so that Dwarven Weapon Training gives the proper proficiencies as well


I did have one question, while I was throwing together a swordmage, I noticed a couple powers that weren't in the FRPG (specifically Frigid Blade and Dimensional Thunder).  Can anyone tell me where these powers come from?

loving this sheet, keep up the good work.


----------



## Shadowsong666

xone01 said:


> I did have one question, while I was throwing together a swordmage, I noticed a couple powers that weren't in the FRPG (specifically Frigid Blade and Dimensional Thunder).  Can anyone tell me where these powers come from?




You can find these powers in Dragon #367 - Class Acts: Swordmage 

great work. *thumbs up*


----------



## dulac50

*Bug in Latest 16 XP version*

First item.  Point buy starts out at Zero on Basics page for the XP version.


----------



## xone01

dulac50 said:


> First item.  Point buy starts out at Zero on Basics page for the XP version.



you can actually enter any value you like for the point buy in the yellow box


----------



## xone01

*Weapon Focus*

Found a minor error that would make weapon focus not work properly with dwarven weapon training or eladrin soldier...

on the Proficiency tab, column G (which returns the total bonus damage from feats), you need to replace all the "MAX"es with "SUM"s.  This should allow you to get the benefits of your racial training _and _weapon focus


----------



## elandy

xone01 said:


> Found a minor error that would make weapon focus not work properly with dwarven weapon training or eladrin soldier...
> 
> on the Proficiency tab, column G (which returns the total bonus damage from feats), you need to replace all the "MAX"es with "SUM"s.  This should allow you to get the benefits of your racial training _and _weapon focus



They are all feat bonus, so they don't stack, so it's working as it should (except for the attack tab, in the "Damage" line on row 105, that is not counting any feat bonus to damage, although they are showing correctly on the "Damage Bonus, Weapon" line on row 99, except for eladrin soldier feat, but that was already explained by you how to fix it)

Andy


----------



## xone01

elandy said:


> They are all feat bonus, so they don't stack, so it's working as it should (except for the attack tab, in the "Damage" line on row 105, that is not counting any feat bonus to damage, although they are showing correctly on the "Damage Bonus, Weapon" line on row 99, except for eladrin soldier feat, but that was already explained by you how to fix it)
> 
> Andy



ah, i was mistaken.  must've missed that section before.  thanks for clearing it up


----------



## devcar

Why can't the information from the attack sheet be transferred directly to the PRO sheet? Is this a design issue or a EULA problem?


----------



## koesherbacon

*Praise, Fighter Bug and Another Question*

Hi everyone!

I'm brand new here; in fact, this is my first post!  I want to first say how much I *love *this excel-based sheet.  It makes character creation 100% easier and, in my opinion, more fun!  So, hats off to the creators.  This is a wonderful program and works perfectly on my OS X 10.5.5.

I think I might have found a bug, which might or might not have been discussed already.  This is in Version 1.15 of the program.  When one selects Fighter as their class, there is not "Mace" in the options for the Melee Weapon Group.  It's available in the PHB but not in the sheet.

My next question is that I'm wondering if there will be an update to the character sheet program to include the newly released Barbarian Playtest available here: Dragon 368: Barbarian Playtest
I'm sure this has already been asked; and if it's in the works then I'll continue to wait patiently for the next version to come out.

I hope I posted these in the right place!  Again, despite the bug I found, I love the excel program and will always continue to use it!

Thanks!

~Ev


----------



## dulac50

*Question and possible bug*

When you enter a weapon on the attacks page that is an implement for a swordmage and that weapon is a magic weapon with an extra bonus on a critical, does the bonus damage for the critical apply for spell attacks with keywords including implement and not weapon?

The XP Version is giving the critical damage from swordburst and flame cyclone as XX + 1d6 where the "1d6" is the bonus from a critical with the weapon.  

I am not sure if this is correct.  If it is not, then this is another bug.  If it is correct, then no problem.


----------



## dulac50

*Bug with Critical damage included when a weapon is used as an implement*

I have given this some thought and my conclusion is that the critical damage from a melee weapon which is used as an implement is not appropriate when a spell with a burst, blast or range deals damage and a critical has been rolled.  Therefore, this is definitely an error or a bug in the character sheet.


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

dulac50 said:


> I have given this some thought and my conclusion is that the critical damage from a melee weapon which is used as an implement is not appropriate when a spell with a burst, blast or range deals damage and a critical has been rolled.  Therefore, this is definitely an error or a bug in the character sheet.




Even staves, wands and orbs add this critical damage.  There is no reason a weapon used as an implement should not.


----------



## xone01

Mithreinmaethor said:


> Even staves, wands and orbs add this critical damage.  There is no reason a weapon used as an implement should not.



i agree, the description of magical staffs (240 & 241 of the PHB) says that they apply to both melee attacks and powers that use the staff as an implement.  by that logic, a longsword used as an implement should apply all the benefits that it would get on a melee attack (happy day, swordmagi!)


----------



## elandy

dulac50 said:


> I have given this some thought and my conclusion is that the critical damage from a melee weapon which is used as an implement is not appropriate when a spell with a burst, blast or range deals damage and a critical has been rolled.  Therefore, this is definitely an error or a bug in the character sheet.



No, it's working ok.
From the FAQ:


			
				FAQ said:
			
		

> *17. When you are using a magic weapon as an implement, like a Holy Avenger or a Pact Dagger, what benefits do you get from the weapon?*
> You gain any bonuses listed under Enhancement, Critical and Property.


----------



## dulac50

Thanks for setting me right guys.


----------



## dulac50

*Bug on Resistances for Genasi*

The Charsheet I shows Resistance 5 Fire, 5 Lightning, 5 Cold when the character is a genasi firesoul.  It should only be 5 Fire.

If you choose Akanul as a home region which confers Resistance 2 cold, fire and thunder, the Charsheet I shows resistance 7 Fire (correct), 5 Lightning (incorrect), 2 Thunder (correct), 7 Cold (incorrect).


----------



## nytecoldawn

*Skill Section on Charsheet 1*

You can not edit the fields for item bonuses or Misc bonuses like you were able to in past editions.  I am using wiesbaden_charsheet_v1_16_Full.xls character sheet. Seems to affect the wiesbaden_charsheet_v1_16.xls as well.

Great sheet over all guys.

--- edit.  Nevermind, I missed the section on the extra bonuses tab.


----------



## koesherbacon

nytecoldawn said:


> wiesbaden_charsheet_v1_16.xls as well.




I can't seem to find this 1.16 version... Can you point me in the right direction to download the excel files?

Thanks!


----------



## Shadowsong666

koesherbacon said:


> I can't seem to find this 1.16 version... Can you point me in the right direction to download the excel files?
> 
> Thanks!




Post #188 right in this thread.


----------



## PhantomAOJ

Hi ya! Once again a wonderful tool.
Any updates on the next version?  Will it include the FRPG and Adv Vault? Or are you waiting (which would make sense) for Martial Power?

Two Notes on v1.5:
1) The Alchemy feat does not count when you select it (the formula stops @ 221) and it pulls the text in from the Dragonborn Zeal Feat, instead of the text it is suppose too.

2) Custom Feats do not get counted on the feat page, so it can throw off the count.  (I used it for Moon Elf Resilience).

Questions/Enhancements:
On the Pro CharSheet tab, can you add Ability Check Column Next to the Ability Mod Column.  I believe this is enough room and you can link it from CharSheetI.

Also on the Pro CharSheet Can you Add the Attack bonus next to the ability?  I think you can make the Ability smaller to fit the bonus.

Thank you again for a wonderful tool, please keep up the good work!
PhantomAOJ


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

PhantomAOJ said:


> Hi ya! Once again a wonderful tool.
> Any updates on the next version?  Will it include the FRPG and Adv Vault? Or are you waiting (which would make sense) for Martial Power?
> 
> Two Notes on v1.5:
> 1) The Alchemy feat does not count when you select it (the formula stops @ 221) and it pulls the text in from the Dragonborn Zeal Feat, instead of the text it is suppose too.
> 
> 2) Custom Feats do not get counted on the feat page, so it can throw off the count.  (I used it for Moon Elf Resilience).
> 
> Questions/Enhancements:
> On the Pro CharSheet tab, can you add Ability Check Column Next to the Ability Mod Column.  I believe this is enough room and you can link it from CharSheetI.
> 
> Also on the Pro CharSheet Can you Add the Attack bonus next to the ability?  I think you can make the Ability smaller to fit the bonus.
> 
> Thank you again for a wonderful tool, please keep up the good work!
> PhantomAOJ




The current version is 1.16c i believe.  Check for it at post #183 or so of this thread.  Try it out and then post any problems that you have.

And yes great job to the people creating this.  They are doing a good job and have quite a few good beta testers to help them find bugs it seems. yay for the general public


----------



## koesherbacon

Shadowsong666 said:


> Post #188 right in this thread.




...So typical of me to miss that!


----------



## PhantomAOJ

I just saw the update on the heroforge site and the only problem I've run into is that the 1_17_XPVersion gives me the errors of too many formats, just liked the 1_17_Full.

the 1_16_XPVersion does open, so I will see if it still has the magic bonus bug and report back.

Thank you all for the response and the new sheet.
PhantomAOJ

Update: yes sadly the bug of adding the magic bonus is still exists in the 1_16XPVersion, but does seem to be only for damage. 

Everything else is great!
thanks again!


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

PhantomAOJ said:


> I just saw the update on the heroforge site and the only problem I've run into is that the 1_17_XPVersion gives me the errors of too many formats, just liked the 1_17_Full.
> 
> the 1_16_XPVersion does open, so I will see if it still has the magic bonus bug and report back.
> 
> Thank you all for the response and the new sheet.
> PhantomAOJ
> 
> Update: yes sadly the bug of adding the magic bonus is still exists in the 1_16XPVersion, but does seem to be only for damage.
> 
> Everything else is great!
> thanks again!




Yes unfortunately I am getting this error as well.  

Is there anyone out there that is an Open Office guru that would be willing to work with this team on putting out an Open Office version as well.  Since these sheets are still buggy in OO?

But love the sheets.


----------



## xxxMoDxxx

Der Magische schaden von Waffen wird bei den Angriffen doppelt zum Schaden zugerechnet.
Nutze das 1.16 cheat und habe einen Warload mit Langschwert.

Vielleicht könnte das Jemand bitte ins Englische übersetzen, ich wüsste nicht, wie ich das schreiben soll, das es auch in englisch verständlich ist.


----------



## Henry

xxxMoDxxx said:


> Der Magische schaden von Waffen wird bei den Angriffen doppelt zum Schaden zugerechnet.
> Nutze das 1.16 cheat und habe einen Warload mit Langschwert.
> 
> Vielleicht könnte das Jemand bitte ins Englische übersetzen, ich wüsste nicht, wie ich das schreiben soll, das es auch in englisch verständlich ist.




Mein Deutsch ist schlecht, aber ich danke Ihnen.

According to Google Translate, you're talking about the weapon magic item bonus appearing twice, I think?


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

I have an older version of Excel and the new versions wont work in it as I stated above.  I also have Open Office.  What I did was open the full version of the sheet and let it sit and load for a few minutes (that lets it propagate all the drop downs).  I went thru and corrected a few spelling errors here and there and hid some sheets I wont ever use.  I then saved it as an open office document (about 1/6th the size as the xls doc).  It works fine for me and have not seen any problems with it as of yet.

Correction - It still does not show the +2 to damage for spears for Eladrin


----------



## Zvenn

Mithreinmaethor said:


> I have an older version of Excel and the new versions wont work in it as I stated above. I also have Open Office. What I did was open the full version of the sheet and let it sit and load for a few minutes (that lets it propagate all the drop downs). I went thru and corrected a few spelling errors here and there and hid some sheets I wont ever use. I then saved it as an open office document (about 1/6th the size as the xls doc). It works fine for me and have not seen any problems with it as of yet.
> 
> Correction - It still does not show the +2 to damage for spears for Eladrin




if you are using a version older than 2007 then you should be using the xp version and xp extra's sheets...they are working just fine. the full version was built on 2007 and designed for 2007


----------



## brooksgbanks

Zvenn said:


> if you are using a version older than 2007 then you should be using the xp version and xp extra's sheets...they are working just fine. the full version was built on 2007 and designed for 2007



The 1.17 XP Version is not working fine.  Running it on Excel 2003, it gives repeated "Too many formats" errors as well as issues with the macros.  1.16 and earlier had no issues with the XP version that I Found.  I also run 2007 on another machine, but have not tested the 1.17 Full version yet.


----------



## Zvenn

ok i guess i should edit that and say it works fine for me hehe im running it on 2003


----------



## PhantomAOJ

I tried it again, I am using the sheet in the zip labeled "wiesbaden_charsheet_v1_17_XPversion" with MS Office 2003 sp3 (11.8169.8172) and receiving Too many Formats.

Other than the magic Item Bonus counting twice for damage, 1_16 is working for me.

Thanks!
PhantomAOJ.


----------



## Wraith Form

You _could_ get the Office 2007 compatability pack, free from Microsoft's Office web site.

Here's a linkie to help:
Download details: Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats


----------



## dulac50

Bottom line is that the version listed in the download as weisbaden_charsheet_v1_17XPversion DOES NOT work on the XP version of Excel or Excel 2003.  Therefore the lable is incorrect.  It is not an XP version.  I have also looked at the weisbaden_charsheet_v1_16XPversion that downloads with the 1.17 version and it still has the magic bonus doubling problem.


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

Wraith Form said:


> You _could_ get the Office 2007 compatability pack, free from Microsoft's Office web site.
> 
> Here's a linkie to help:
> Download details: Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats




I downloaded this and installed it.  I am using Office XP.  Unfortunately it still does not work for me.  Its ok I dont mind using Open Office for this.


----------



## ReadError

Wraith Form said:


> You _could_ get the Office 2007 compatability pack, free from Microsoft's Office web site.
> 
> Here's a linkie to help:
> Download details: Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats



The format limit is in the program, a compatibility pack wont help.


----------



## xone01

*Magic Item Bonuses (Again...)*

I notice several people still having problems with magic item bonuses doubling.  I posted this solution a little while back and it seems to fix the problem, so here it is again...



xone01 said:


> All right, I think i've isolated the problem with adding enhancement damage twice.  On the Transport Attack sheet, the "modifiers sign" formula (in row 12) should be "=IF(C11>=0,"+"&C11,C11)"
> obviously, this formula needs to be translated for each power to the corresponding cells
> 
> ...
> 
> loving this sheet, keep up the good work.




hope that helps


----------



## Blackwood

*Feat issues*

There are some issues with some feats on the Character Sheets I & II that I noticed while working on Genasi characters.

1) Versatile Resistance has a description on the feat page of 5 resist to cold, fire, and thunder.  On the Character Sheet I resistances section, it shows up as 5 Lightning rather than Thunder.  The Thunder part also does not show up at all on the Extra Bonuses tab (in neither lightning nor thunder spots, though fire and cold show up correctly)

2) The Genasi Feats in the Dragon Magazine 367 section seem to look two spaces up when copying the text onto Character Sheet 2.  ie: selecting Primodial Surge shows up in the feats section as "Primordial Surge: Your 'firepulse' power deals an extra 1d6 damage, and gains the reliable keyword".  Similarly "Firepulse Master" references the text of Earthshock Master, and the drow feats below have the same property.  They all seem to be off by 2 cells.


----------



## xone01

Blackwood said:


> There are some issues with some feats on the Character Sheets I & II that I noticed while working on Genasi characters.
> 
> 1) Versatile Resistance has a description on the feat page of 5 resist to cold, fire, and thunder.  On the Character Sheet I resistances section, it shows up as 5 Lightning rather than Thunder.  The Thunder part also does not show up at all on the Extra Bonuses tab (in neither lightning nor thunder spots, though fire and cold show up correctly)
> 
> 2) The Genasi Feats in the Dragon Magazine 367 section seem to look two spaces up when copying the text onto Character Sheet 2.  ie: selecting Primodial Surge shows up in the feats section as "Primordial Surge: Your 'firepulse' power deals an extra 1d6 damage, and gains the reliable keyword".  Similarly "Firepulse Master" references the text of Earthshock Master, and the drow feats below have the same property.  They all seem to be off by 2 cells.



For the Issue with the Dragon #367 feats, simply go to the Feats tab and in cell Z300 (you'll have to unhide it) change the error portion of the formula to K300 and then copy and paste down to the bottom of the section

The Versatile Resistance problem takes a little more digging...  On the Extra Bonuses tab, find cell Q23.  This is the Resistance Table.  The first thing you need to do is fix an incorrect reference here: In cells X25 and Y28, Replace "$W$23" with "X23" and "Y23" respectively.  Next, go ahead and change the formulas in X24, Y24, W25, Y25, X28, and Y28 to "0".  In order to apply the resistances, we need to change cell S24 to "=IF(F26=0,MAX(V24:AA24)+U24+AB24+IF($AA$20=TRUE,5,0),F26)".  Then go ahead and copy and paste that formula into S26 and S28.

I believe that'll fix your issues with the resistances


----------



## dulac50

xone01 said:


> For the Issue with the Dragon #367 feats, simply go to the Feats tab and in cell Z300 (you'll have to unhide it) change the error portion of the formula to K300 and then copy and paste down to the bottom of the section
> 
> The Versatile Resistance problem takes a little more digging... On the Extra Bonuses tab, find cell Q23. This is the Resistance Table. The first thing you need to do is fix an incorrect reference here: In cells X25 and Y28, Replace "$23" with "X23" and "Y23" respectively. Next, go ahead and change the formulas in X24, Y24, W25, Y25, X28, and Y28 to "0". In order to apply the resistances, we need to change cell S24 to "=IF(F26=0,MAX(V24:AA24)+U24+AB24+IF($20=TRUE,5,0),F26)". Then go ahead and copy and paste that formula into S26 and S28.
> 
> I believe that'll fix your issues with the resistances




This is a partial fix.  I am not knowledgeable enough to trouble shoot this problem completely.  However when I followed your directions, I was able to correct the resistances so that now Fire is 10 for a Firesoul Genasi, Thunder resistance is 5, and Cold resistance is 10.  Obviously there is still a problem with the formulae for Cold resistance since it is still 10 and should be 5 for a firesoul.


----------



## MwaO

*Simpler Wiesbaden*

Given some of the cell formatting option issues, I was wondering if it was possible to make a custom sheet version where you enter most of the information yourself. But then it would do the calculations for you.

As an example, I don't really need to know every single feat - a page where I could type in the name of the feat, the information necessary for the sheet itself, etc...I do need to know that I've entered in the correct number of feats.

Ditto for powers - we're ending up typing in all the information anyway, not sure why we need to know the names of all the power choices available. But making sure I picked the right number of powers is important.

Don't get me wrong, I love the more complicated version, but I want something that will work on my mac, as that's a lot easier for me - regardless of how many new books they come out with.


----------



## Anywhere

*to many cell formats*

Ok, I test a lot around and the conclusion is, that either the Initiative Card or the Short Sheet (or one other sheet) must be killed that the XPversion run in Excel2003 or fewer.

What sheet sould be killed in the XPversion? The Initiative Card or the Short Sheet?

greeting 
Anywhere


----------



## elandy

Anywhere said:


> What sheet sould be killed in the XPversion? The Initiative Card or the Short Sheet?



I think the Short Sheet is most disposable, because the Charsheet and the Pro Sheet are two good anlternatives already. But that's only my opinion.

By the way, in version 1.16 the inititative cards where on the XPextras file (don't know if in 1.17 was like that, because I couldn't open it).

Once again, great work! Keep it going!

Andy.-


----------



## dulac50

*XP Version*

I agree that the short sheet is the more readily dropped item.


----------



## GorTeX

Have you tried deleting all formatting on the hidden pages?  that might allow you to no have to delete a sheet.


----------



## xxxMoDxxx

Henry said:


> Mein Deutsch ist schlecht, aber ich danke Ihnen.
> 
> According to Google Translate, you're talking about the weapon magic item bonus appearing twice, I think?



Thx for translate.
In version 1.17 the bug was not longer in.


----------



## Thordain

Any update including barbarian?


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

Thordain said:


> Any update including barbarian?




They may not wish to do that.  Since the final copy of Dragon is not free property any longer.  So not sure if the developers want to include stuff that is not free to the public.


----------



## Thordain

Mithreinmaethor said:


> They may not wish to do that.  Since the final copy of Dragon is not free property any longer.  So not sure if the developers want to include stuff that is not free to the public.




I'm not sure I follow your logic -- the material in the PHB isn't free either. Why would dragon magazine be any different?


----------



## elandy

I had the chance to try the version 1.17 in office 2007, and as xxxMoDxxx said the problem with the magic item bonus appearing twice on the damage is gone, but some other bugs regarding damage are still there:

- Still not counting the Eladrin Soldier feat (I think the fix that xone01 posted works for this)
- The damage line for powers 6 to 12 (row 105) is not counting any feat bonus to damage (although this is showing correctly on row 99).

Andy.-


----------



## Yarthok

Again, thanks for this great character sheet! 

These are the changes I made for *wiesbaden_charsheet_v1_17_Full.xls* to work in OpenOffice 3.0.
The test character used was a level 30 elf archer ranger.
The last item in the code section below appears to be a bug for both excel & OOCalc.



		Code:
	

'At Will' all of column E
From template =IF(Class=A2;C2;"") 
To   template =IF(Class=A2;C2;0)
 
'Encounter' Row 6 giving #REF (causing Encounter powers on 'Power' sheet to fail.)
cut row 7 columns F thru S and paste to row 6 same columns
cut row 7 columns W thru X and paste to row 6 same columns
 
'Daily' column F - zero needed rather than empty string
FROM: =IF(AND(Class=;=G$1);;"")
TO  : =IF(AND(Class=;=G$1);;0)
 
'Daily' column H - zero needed rather than empty string
FROM: =IF(AND(Class=;=I$1);;"")
TO:    =IF(AND(Class=;=I$1);;0)
also 'Daily' column J
also 'Daily' column L
also 'Daily' column N
also 'Daily' column P
also 'Daily' column R
also 'Daily' column T
 
'Utility' Column G - zero needed rather than empty string
From template =IF(AND(Class=;=H$1);;"")
To   template =IF(AND(Class=;=H$1);;0)
also 'Utility' Column I
also 'Utility' Column K
also 'Utility' Column M
also 'Utility' Column O
also 'Utility' Column Q
 
minor spelling
'Equipment'.AC30 compatibel ==> compatible
'Equipment'.AC32 compatibel ==> compatible
 
'Equipment'.AB7 - The armor check reduction for a feat should be a positive modifier instead of negative modifier.
FROM: =IF($32=FALSE();VLOOKUP(Armor_21;.$57:$63;3;FALSE());VLOOKUP(SMaterial;.$72:$120;4;FALSE()))+IF(OR(U9=TRUE();U8=TRUE());-1;0)
TO:   =IF($32=FALSE();VLOOKUP(Armor_21;.$57:$63;3;FALSE());VLOOKUP(SMaterial;.$72:$120;4;FALSE()))+IF(OR(U9=TRUE();U8=TRUE());1;0)


----------



## Laendra

Anywhere said:


> Ok, I test a lot around and the conclusion is, that either the Initiative Card or the Short Sheet (or one other sheet) must be killed that the XPversion run in Excel2003 or fewer.
> 
> What sheet sould be killed in the XPversion? The Initiative Card or the Short Sheet?
> 
> greeting
> Anywhere





Why not kill the sheets totally, and have one workbook be the "creation", and a seperate workbook become linked to the creation book and provide the charactersheets?


----------



## Yarthok

Laendra said:


> Why not kill the sheets totally, and have one workbook be the "creation", and a seperate workbook become linked to the creation book and provide the charactersheets?




[two cents]
Rather than maintaining two source bases (like now), or implementing a more complex solution to try to make old Excel versions and new Excel versions work on a single source base (as suggested above) , why not abandon Excel and use OpenOffice instead? 

OpenOffice is FREE and anyone can download it. Works on windows, linux, and mac osx. 

One version of the spreadsheet, rather than the two maintained now, means a lot less work. 
One workbook is more convenient and less complex.
[/two cents]

The authors get to choose what is best and easiest for them. Whatever they choose, or, if they silently leave things the way they are, I am just grateful they have decided to share their hard work with us. The wiesbaden char sheet represents a considerable commitment of time and skill.


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

Yarthok said:


> [two cents]
> Rather than maintaining two source bases (like now), or implementing a more complex solution to try to make old Excel versions and new Excel versions work on a single source base (as suggested above) , why not abandon Excel and use OpenOffice instead?
> 
> OpenOffice is FREE and anyone can download it. Works on windows, linux, and mac osx.
> 
> One version of the spreadsheet, rather than the two maintained now, means a lot less work.
> One workbook is more convenient and less complex.
> [/two cents]
> 
> The authors get to choose what is best and easiest for them. Whatever they choose, or, if they silently leave things the way they are, I am just grateful they have decided to share their hard work with us. The wiesbaden char sheet represents a considerable commitment of time and skill.




I would agree.  I have Office XP and I use Open Office for this spreadsheet so I can use the latest version.  It works fine and makes the file much much smaller.

Also I know this has been asked before.  But any way to autopopulate the powers info you input over to the power cards perhaps?


----------



## elandy

I think I fixed the problem with the damage calculation for powers 6 to 12:

- On the Transport Attack sheet, in cell *Q4*, replace _Q60_ with _Q6_, _Q67_ (both) with _Q13_ and _Q66_ with _Q12_. Then copy this cell to cells *S4*, *U4*, *W4*, *Y4*, *AA4* and *AC4*.

- Also on the Transpor Attack sheet, fix the *R6* cell: change _Attacks!#¡REF!_ (both) with _Attacks!E97_. Then copy this cell to cells *T6*, *V6*, *X6*, *Z6*, *AB6 *and *AD6*.

I think with this, and the fixes that posted xone01 (for the proper calculation of Eladrin Soldier feat to damaga, and of Dwarven Weapon Training and Eladirn Soldier to proficiencies) the Attacks tab works fine.

Hope this works for you too.

Edit: Can you add a "Combat Challenge" attack on the dropdown menu of the Choose Power cells of the Attacks tab? For those fighters with Potent Challenge feat or the like? That would be great.

Andy.-

PS: I didn't post all the command line changed, because I use a spanish verison of Office, and some commands change from the english version. I hope I've been clear with my explanation.


----------



## thebane

New to the forum but very happy with what I am reading. 

I am currently filling out the _wiesbaden_charsheet_v1_17_Full Character_ sheet. Having one issue so far, when filling out the 'Base Attack Bonuses (Attack Workspace)' sheet, every time I use Long Bow I get an error [*err: 511*]... I have tested it out and I only seem to get it when choosing Short Bow or Long Bow. Has anyone else experienced this?

I am currently using Open Office, nothing else seems to be affected.

Thanks,


----------



## drufause

I have the same error when i select long bow and short bow on at least my elf.


----------



## Yarthok

thebane, I don't have that problem. What cell does 'Err:511' display in? Also, which version of OpenOffice are you using? 3.0?


----------



## Steve Jung

Hi,
This is a great sheet. I have a couple issues. I'm using the 1.16xp sheet on Excel 2003. My character is from Cormyr, but his +2 on saves vs fear isn't showing up in the *Extra Bonuses* sheet. Is there a way of inputing item powers (e.g. Veteran's armor) so they show up on the character sheet in the proper places? Thanks.


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

Steve Jung said:


> Hi,
> This is a great sheet. I have a couple issues. I'm using the 1.16xp sheet on Excel 2003. My character is from Cormyr, but his +2 on saves vs fear isn't showing up in the *Extra Bonuses* sheet. Is there a way of inputing item powers (e.g. Veteran's armor) so they show up on the character sheet in the proper places? Thanks.




I would recommend downloading open office 3.0.  but i know that on the extra bonuses sheet on 1.17 fear is listed and can be input there.  And not sure what you mean by the Veterans Armor.  I dont forsee them adding armors and items in the extra bonuses sheet like the old buff sheet.  Just have to remember that one with an item card


----------



## thebane

> thebane, I don't have that problem. What cell does 'Err:511' display in? Also, which version of OpenOffice are you using? 3.0?




Yarthok, thanks.

I currently have Open Office 2.4 Woops!

And the error occurs on the 'Attacks' page 'E20'.
If I select Short Bow or Long Bow in the Weapon / Implement Type, the above field comes up as err: 511.


----------



## MMKyt

You have missed a feat "Against All Odds" from Dragon #364, p.53.


----------



## PhantomAOJ

Another interesting quirk.  The Alchemist Feat from Adventure's vault takes up two feats instead of one.  I could not determine why that is the case  The code looks the same between Alchemist and any other heroic tier feat.

The work is still amazing despite the few bugs with 1?16 and 1_17.  I look forward to the next version, with the corrections and updates.  Please keep up the good work!
and Thank you!
PhantomAOJ


----------



## Steve Jung

Mithreinmaethor said:


> I would recommend downloading open office 3.0.  but i know that on the extra bonuses sheet on 1.17 fear is listed and can be input there.  And not sure what you mean by the Veterans Armor.  I dont forsee them adding armors and items in the extra bonuses sheet like the old buff sheet.  Just have to remember that one with an item card



Problem is that I'm using it on my work computer, so no installation of other programs. As far as Veteran's armor goes, it adds a +1 item bonus to attacks and defenses when you use an action point. I wanted to have that show up is the "Additional benefits when using Action points" space on Character Sheet I and the Table Tent. A place where I can input that myself so it shows up on the sheet is fine. I can do that with the defenses as a temp bonus, but not the attack bonus. No big deal.


----------



## lcquincy

*1.17 isnt working*

1.16C SEEMS TO BE WORKING OK FOR ME

1.17 GETS THE WHOLE TOO MANY FORMATS THIING. IN BOTH XP AND FULL

USING MICROSOFT OFFICE 2003

Tom Nolan


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

lcquincy said:


> 1.16C SEEMS TO BE WORKING OK FOR ME
> 
> 1.17 GETS THE WHOLE TOO MANY FORMATS THIING. IN BOTH XP AND FULL
> 
> USING MICROSOFT OFFICE 2003
> 
> Tom Nolan




You will need Office 2007 or later to use 1.17.  

Or you can download Open Office 3.0 for free and use 1.17 now.  I would recommend opening 1.17 in Open Office let it sit for a few minutes and then save it as an open office document.  Much much smaller of a footprint


----------



## brooksgbanks

Mithreinmaethor said:


> You will need Office 2007 or later to use 1.17.
> 
> Or you can download Open Office 3.0 for free and use 1.17 now.  I would recommend opening 1.17 in Open Office let it sit for a few minutes and then save it as an open office document.  Much much smaller of a footprint



Maybe I missed something, but why is there both an XP and Full version of 1.17 if it doesn't work in anything but Office 2007?  Or, is that meant to indicate that there was some issue with the XP version that is going to be corrected in the next update?


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

brooksgbanks said:


> Maybe I missed something, but why is there both an XP and Full version of 1.17 if it doesn't work in anything but Office 2007?  Or, is that meant to indicate that there was some issue with the XP version that is going to be corrected in the next update?




Unfortunately the more information they have to input the harder it will be for them to be able to make it compatible with the earlier programs.  Which is why i recommend open office 3.0.  It will run it just fine


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

It has been pretty quiet in here recently.  I have not found any more bugs yet myself that have not already been stated here.

So everyone else doing fine?  

With the way that Dragon puts out information and with Martial Power coming out this month, I wonder when we will see a new updated version 1.18 etc?


----------



## Steve Jung

Hi,
I'm trying out 1.17 on Open Office 3.0.0. Several of the resistances from the Extra Bonuses sheet aren't registering on the Initiative card. These are Acid, Force, Lightning, Necrotic, and Psychic. Even putting in an Override value doesn't work. The universal bonus to all saves granted by the Human Perseverance feat shows up on the Extra Bonus sheet, but doesn't show up on the Initiative card. The +2 to fear saves granted by the Cormyr region doesn't show up on either the Extra Bonus sheet or the Initiative card.


----------



## Callindril

Amurayi said:


> We are currently finetuning the Prosheet again. We want it to work like this:
> If you enter [W] as damage in the attacks tab it ignores the weapon specfifc damage and only lists damage the power gives (thus ignoring magic enhancement bonuses etc.)
> If you enter a damage dice (i.e. 1d12) as damage in teh attacks tab the power adds up all bonuses from the weapon you designated as well (incl. magic enhancement bonuses etc.)




While this sounds like an excellent way of handling  the ProSheet for everyone, in the 1.17_Full version, it isnt doing it...

If I have a power with damage of 1d8 in the attack set, it stil does not add the Weapon Focus bonus and the magic weapon bonus to the ProSheet as in the Regular sheet.

Regular sheet shows 1d8+7 (+4 Str, +1 Weapon Focus, +2 Long Sword).
Pro Sheet shows 1d8 + 4 (+4 Str, ignoring the Weapon Focus and +2 Long Sword).


----------



## Callindril

*Powers 6-12 Dont calculate damage correctly*

Using 1.17_Full, and when entering data into the extra Power slots (6-12), they dont seem to be calculating the damage right...

I can enter the same data in say Power 5 and Power 6 as a test, and get different final Damage values...

Seems to be 1 off...

For example, my paladin has Holy Strike...

In power Slot 1, Damage ends up being 1d8+7, Crit damage is 15+2d6
In power Slot 6, Damage ends up being 1d8+6, Crit damage is 14+2d6

Seems slots 7-12 have the same issue as Slot 6....

Same result if I use 1[W] instead of 1d8 as well...


----------



## elandy

Callindril said:


> While this sounds like an excellent way of handling  the ProSheet for everyone, in the 1.17_Full version, it isnt doing it...
> 
> If I have a power with damage of 1d8 in the attack set, it stil does not add the Weapon Focus bonus and the magic weapon bonus to the ProSheet as in the Regular sheet.
> 
> Regular sheet shows 1d8+7 (+4 Str, +1 Weapon Focus, +2 Long Sword).
> Pro Sheet shows 1d8 + 4 (+4 Str, ignoring the Weapon Focus and +2 Long Sword).



Look at the "Base Attack Bonuses / Weapons" part. There it should be the damag you are missing, because it is damage associated with that specific weapon. It should be dispalying *+X 1d8 + 3* in the "Base Attack Bonuses / Weapons" part, and *1[w] + 4*  (or *1d8 + 4* in your case) in the "Powers" part. This was made like this, so you can add them toghether and calculate easily the damage of your powers with different weapons (that's why all damaga related to the weapon is appart form the damage related to the power).
Sure, if you only attack with one weapon, this isn't the best way to show damage, but with multiple-weapon characters it's a good thing.



			
				Callindril said:
			
		

> Using 1.17_Full, and when entering data into the extra Power slots (6-12), they dont seem to be calculating the damage right...
> 
> I can enter the same data in say Power 5 and Power 6 as a test, and get different final Damage values...
> 
> Seems to be 1 off...
> 
> For example, my paladin has Holy Strike...
> 
> In power Slot 1, Damage ends up being 1d8+7, Crit damage is 15+2d6
> In power Slot 6, Damage ends up being 1d8+6, Crit damage is 14+2d6
> 
> Seems slots 7-12 have the same issue as Slot 6....
> 
> Same result if I use 1[W] instead of 1d8 as well...



I posted the solution here, some posts ago. Let me know if you need help with this.

Andy.-


----------



## Callindril

Saw your post on how to fix that, but Im not an excel guy in any way shape or form....Running this in Excel 2007, but have no clue on where to even find the cells you were talking about, let alone change them...

I have no trouble waiting till an 'official' version is done with the fixes, just wanted to bring it to the attention of the authors of this great utility.

As far as the ProSheet, if the authors can make it work as they posted (1[w] vs 1d8) that would solve the issue for all concerned....Just hopping they can follow thru with that.  In the midst of combat, its nice to see a list of all the powers avilabale (wel 12 of them anyway) and at a quick glance do the calucaltions for damamge instead of having to look multiple places on the sheet...


----------



## eleventh

My sheet is computing my hit points incorrectly. As a level 6 warlock, I should have [(12 hp)+(constitution score)]+[(5 hp)*(5 level ups)]. And since my constitution score is 18, it should be [30]+[25] = 55 hp. However, it is displaying it at 47 for some reason.

Doing a little more searching, I realized that this error is due to my using the ability override. If I set the ability buy box to 18 for constitution, it computes correctly. This should probably be recoded in the following fashion:

_If constitution override is not null, compute total hp using constitution override.
Else, compute total hp using constitution buy._


----------



## Phydorex

*Damage bugs?*

I have been making test characters using the sheet and I keep getting odd damage numbers when it auto calculates, its kinda driving me crazy, because either I am missing a rule about damage somewhere or sometimes the sheet just flat out calculates damage wrong

Example

Wizard, Level 11, WoST paragon, 22 Int,
+3 Longsword
Eldarin Soldier feat

Magic Missle should be 2d4+11, but it comes out 2d4+12
+2 Feat, +3 Enhance, +6 Ability, +1 ??????

Another good example was a brutal rogue 
level 11, 22 str, Weapon focus, +3 weapon
basic attack was 1d6+14
+2 feat, +3 enhance, +6 Ability, +3 ?????????

Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## trayburn

*Great Tool*

I just wanted to say thank you to the team that created this wonderful tool.  I'm looking forward to future updates, specifically the inclusion of Barbarian.

As a subscriber to D&D Insider, I've tried the Character Builder beta, but to me the flexibility of this Excel spreadsheet wins the day.


----------



## elandy

Phydorex said:


> I have been making test characters using the sheet and I keep getting odd damage numbers when it auto calculates, its kinda driving me crazy, because either I am missing a rule about damage somewhere or sometimes the sheet just flat out calculates damage wrong
> 
> Example
> 
> Wizard, Level 11, WoST paragon, 22 Int,
> +3 Longsword
> Eldarin Soldier feat
> 
> Magic Missle should be 2d4+11, but it comes out 2d4+12
> +2 Feat, +3 Enhance, +6 Ability, +1 ??????
> 
> Another good example was a brutal rogue
> level 11, 22 str, Weapon focus, +3 weapon
> basic attack was 1d6+14
> +2 feat, +3 enhance, +6 Ability, +3 ?????????
> 
> Anyone else noticed this?



The problem you are having here, in both cases, is the double count of the enhancement bonus bug. A fix for this was posted by xone01 here.
I'm not sure if Eladrin Soldier feat should work for WotST powers or not, but in either case that feat wasn't working as intended. A fix can be found in the same post as above.

Andy.-

_Edit: I forgot to say that the problem with the double counting of the enhancement bonus is solved on version 1.17 [here], but if you have office 2003 or previous you won't be able to open it. _


----------



## Darkthorne

*Damage Bug 1.16 XP Version*

It appears that it is doubling the enhancement bonus in regards to damage, Attack appears to be accurate however. Tested by incrasing the magic item bonus by 1 and watchedthe damage increase by 2
Thanks


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

Does anyone else have any problems printing the 2 character sheets?

I print them and it cuts the last power of the sheet off and onto a 2nd sheet of paper.


----------



## Alphastream

Mithreinmaethor said:


> Does anyone else have any problems printing the 2 character sheets?
> 
> I print them and it cuts the last power of the sheet off and onto a 2nd sheet of paper.




You can use the Fit To Page option to keep it on one page. Also, make sure your paper type/size is correct. (This is a German sheet, so you will want to switch from A4 to Letter if you are in the US and a couple of other countries). 

Teos


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

OK I guess I will be the 1st to say it.  Martial power and the galdiator and barbarian stuff is out (as well as Minotaur I guess). So the next obvious question is is do the programmers have their copies   And when can we expect a Beta


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

Alphastream said:


> You can use the Fit To Page option to keep it on one page. Also, make sure your paper type/size is correct. (This is a German sheet, so you will want to switch from A4 to Letter if you are in the US and a couple of other countries).
> 
> Teos




Yeah I changed it from A4 to Letter and am using open office 3.0.  I have looked everywhere for the Fit to Page option.  And the printer I used for some reason doesnt have that in its options either.  Stupid printer


----------



## koesherbacon

Mithreinmaethor said:


> OK I guess I will be the 1st to say it.  Martial power and the galdiator and barbarian stuff is out (as well as Minotaur I guess). So the next obvious question is is do the programmers have their copies   And when can we expect a Beta




Second!  The stuff in Martial Power is pretty awesome, especially the Pole-Arm Master!  I'd love a HF4e excel program that has all that information!

Unfortunately, I'm using OS X and I doubt I'd be proficient enough to help program the sheet!  But, if I can be of any help, I'd be more than happy to do whatever I can!


----------



## Alphastream

Mithreinmaethor said:


> I have looked everywhere for the Fit to Page option.  And the printer I used for some reason doesnt have that in its options either.  Stupid printer




Page Setup. You can get there via Print Preview, which works well.

Teos


----------



## koesherbacon

If you use excel for OS X, the "fit to page" option is available right in the print dialogue box!


----------



## PhantomAOJ

The 1.17XP version and the 1.17 Full appear to be the same file, just named differently.

Hopefully the next version, which I hope includes martial powers, will have the bugs fixed (and like ANY good program, create new ones) 

But it is an excellent product!  Especially for free.  So please keep up the good work!


----------



## TheMarko

I have got another problem, after I finish creating character, When viewing Character page one, I see enlarged D&D logo (covering the name of player) and warlord initiative bonus not included. Any help on this? 


I'm using Office 2007 on Win XP, and 1.17 sheet.

Thank You.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

TheMarko said:


> I have got another problem, after I finish creating character, When viewing Character page one, I see enlarged D&D logo (covering the name of player) and warlord initiative bonus not included. Any help on this?
> 
> 
> I'm using Office 2007 on Win XP, and 1.17 sheet.
> 
> Thank You.




It all works out when you print it out.


----------



## TheMarko

Warlord Initiative bonus is still not included . . . even after I print it . . . I add Misc bonus +2, as a workaround, but this needs to be repaired.


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

It seems that they may have abandoned this project, since they haven't responded in a while.


----------



## xone01

with regard to the question of the initiative bonus, if you look at the extra bonuses tab, there's a box you can mark to apply the warlord's initiative bonus


----------



## TheMarko

I do that, but the Character Sheet I does not show it. (ver 1.15 did show it)


----------



## GamesterGX

TheMarko said:


> I do that, but the Character Sheet I does not show it. (ver 1.15 did show it)




I'm using version 1.17 on Excel 2007, and the Warlord initiative bonus shows correctly. Could you explain the process that you are going through? Also, what version of Excel are you using?

GamesterGX


----------



## TheMarko

I figured it out last night . . . 1.15 did not have warlord's paragon feat right below warlord's initiative bonus, and I was automatically checking first three things, in 1.17 including feat that gives +INT or +CHA bonus to initiative rather than +2. That field was empty, thus 0 initiative bonus. It took unprotecting the sheet and going through formulas to find this out . . . 


As they would say RTFM next time . . . or at least read what You are filling out.

Thanks


----------



## Ganadai

I found another bug...

When you select the Impiltur or They region, the calculated HP total is wrong.

FIX:
Change worksheet 'ExportSheet' cell N49 
FROM:
=IF(M49=TRUE,IF(Basics!J71>Basics!J68,Basics!J71,Basics!J68),0)
TO:
=IF(M49=TRUE,IF(Basics!K71>Basics!K68,Basics!K71,Basics!K68),0)

Change worksheet 'ExportSheet' cell N50
FROM:
=IF(M50=TRUE,IF(Basics!J70>Basics!J68,Basics!J70,Basics!J68),0)
TO:
=IF(M50=TRUE,IF(Basics!K70>Basics!K68,Basics!K70,Basics!K68),0)


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

Kralin Thornberry said:


> It seems that they may have abandoned this project, since they haven't responded in a while.




So is anyone capable of confirming this?


----------



## Kralin Thornberry

Mithreinmaethor said:


> So is anyone capable of confirming this?




Well Amurayi hasn't been here in almost 2 months...10/05 was his last activity on enworld.  Doesn't necessarily mean that he's not working on it, but,well...almost 2 months of no word from them...


----------



## eloquentaction

Kralin Thornberry said:


> Well Amurayi hasn't been here in almost 2 months...10/05 was his last activity on enworld.  Doesn't necessarily mean that he's not working on it, but,well...almost 2 months of no word from them...




Can anyone send an e-mail to them?  I currently use this Excel sheet for the game I'm DM'ing and I'd like to know if I need to hunt for a new one that has even half the features, but is continued to be supported.

-- Hirahito


----------



## DarkLordMirak

First time posting.
Can anyone give me the link to v1.17?


----------



## infocynic

I have their e-mail address from some work I did earlier (sorry that I haven't been back to finish my export / import functions either, pesky real life getting in the way), so I'll see if I get a response. If not, I'll see what I can do. I already modified a copy to work for the bard (not thoroughly tested, and I think I forgot to include Ritual Caster as a free feat... gah, the feat logic is ... mind-numbing at times).


----------



## GamesterGX

DarkLordMirak said:


> First time posting.
> Can anyone give me the link to v1.17?




See the first post in this topic. The first link will bring you to a page where you can download the character sheet (third button, I believe, labeled "Wiesbaden charactersheet").

GamesterGX


----------



## Undrhil

I am not sure at which version this bug was introduced, but I have v1.17 and I have tested in Excel 2007 and the latest version of OpenOffice.org: when I am in the power select screen and I have my character at level 29, I am unable to choose any level 29 powers.  The powers which show up in the list where the level 29 powers would be are level 25 powers.

At first, I thought it might be because of being multiclassed, but I don't see any rules in the PHB which state that multiclass characters don't get level 29 power picks.

So, has anyone else had this problem and fixed it in their sheet so they can upload their sheet for the rest of us?


----------



## infocynic

Two days now and no reply, but I'm inclined to give at least a week in case real life got in the way (foreign concept to some of you, I think, but not to many of us... may be an age thing ).


----------



## Tar79

If I was any better with excel I'd be more than happy to take over this sheet, unfortunately I don't know if I could ever follow all the calculations


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

Yeah if I was even somewhat competent in Excel I would volunteer to help as well.  I see still no contact.  I hope all is well with the programmers and nothing in the real world has caused problems for them.


----------



## koesherbacon

infocynic said:


> Two days now and no reply, but I'm inclined to give at least a week in case real life got in the way (foreign concept to some of you, I think, but not to many of us... may be an age thing ).




If you end up contacting them and/or just decide to take over the project, I'll be rooting for you all the way in either case!

Good luck!!


----------



## TheMarko

I know a bit about excel, but I have nowhere close to THAT amount of free time. I am willing to help, if we can make a team to continue support for this, I'd be happy to be part of it.


----------



## CharlesCurtisStanley

*I'd help too...*

I've offered some minor fixes in the past, and last night spent a couple of hours tweaking the 1.16 release (XP version) to automatically incorporate the "Extra Manifestation" genasi feat into certain calculations.

However, I don't own a copy of Excel 2007, and do not have the spare time to install Open Office.  (My work system has the latest version, of course, but my employers take a dim view of non-work-related exercises...  )  Hence, I'm unable to work on -- or even use -- the 1.17 release.


----------



## Tar79

What do you mean "automatically incorporate the "Extra Manifestation" genasi feat" the bonuses from the second manifestation don't stack with the first until you take a paragon path that allows double manifestation.

On this same note though if anybody is actually going to take over this project I would like to suggest that an additional slot be added to the Extra Manifestation feat so people have the option to have all 5 elemental manifestations instead of being limited to 4 (I'd like to have all 5 by the time I become an Elemental Tempest.

Charles, I do have Excel 2007 and a limited knowledge of excel programming if you want to send me what you've added to 1.16 so I can try adding it to 1.17 (I will only be dealing with the full release though)


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

CharlesCurtisStanley said:


> I've offered some minor fixes in the past, and last night spent a couple of hours tweaking the 1.16 release (XP version) to automatically incorporate the "Extra Manifestation" genasi feat into certain calculations.
> 
> However, I don't own a copy of Excel 2007, and do not have the spare time to install Open Office. (My work system has the latest version, of course, but my employers take a dim view of non-work-related exercises...  ) Hence, I'm unable to work on -- or even use -- the 1.17 release.




Lol if you have the time to post here you can download and install Open Office   Just set it to download and then install it later.

I uninstalled my office xp.  It was not of much use to me.  So I use OO exclusively now


----------



## kristov

Has the weisbaden one been updated with info from Martial Power book yet? Will it be? Anyone know?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Obryn

kristov said:


> Has the weisbaden one been updated with info from Martial Power book yet? Will it be? Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Nope, but fortunately there's a Custom page, where you can put in any feats or powers that you like.  (I don't think there's anything for Custom Class Features, though I could be wrong.)

-O


----------



## Undrhil

If someone could just fix the level 29 powers to show up properly, I'll be happy.  Sure, it's not a problem right now (what with my character only being level 3) but I like to plan ahead and I like playing out different character setups.

Surely someone else had seen this before v1.17 came out?  If it's new to 1.17, then surely someone else has seen it by now ....


----------



## CharlesCurtisStanley

*Miscellaneous fixes for 1.17*

Here's an attempt at correcting issues with the Genasi _Frost Affinity_ and _Versatile Resistance_ feats:


		Code:
	

In the "Extra Bonuses" sheet:
Cell S28: =IF(F25=0,MAX(V28:AA28)+U28+AC28,F25)
Cell W24: =IF(W23=TRUE,AA19,0)+IF(AND(W23=TRUE,AA20=TRUE),5,0)
Cell W25: 0
Cell W26: =IF(AA20=TRUE,5,0)
Cell X25: =IF(X23=TRUE,AA19,0)
Cell X26: =IF(AA20=TRUE,5,0)
Cell Y25: 0
Cell Y26: =IF(AA20=TRUE,5,0)
Cell Y28: =IF(Y23=TRUE,AA19,0)+IF(AND(Y23=TRUE,AA20=TRUE),5,0)

The problems solved here are:


The +3 bonus for _Frost Affinity_ was not being added to Cold Resistance
_Versatile Resistance_ provides a +5 bonus to Thunder, not Lightning
The racial resistance bonuses to Fire and Cold (for Firesoul and Windsoul Genasi, respectively) stack with those provided by _Versatile Resistance_.  The sheet was allowing the _Versatile Resistance_ bonus to override the racial bonus.
So, for example, a Stormsoul Genasi (heroic tier) with both feats would have resistance of 5 Fire, 5 Lightning, 5 Thunder, and 8 Cold.

I would appreciate the collective wisdom of the group giving this offering a thorough review.  Thank you.


----------



## Tar79

Sorry I'm abandoning this sheet for the time being, might revisit it if somebody decides to continue the work, but with Wonko's and Harknail's sheets going strong, with alot more options (actual power and items implemented into the sheet) I'm going to have to go with one of them.


----------



## Mixmaster

I'm staying with it as the Pro sheet to add other options (especially the Clerical Divinity options) has been a boon to remembering all my choices in a combat. There is nothing wrong with using the Custom page to add something from the Martial Power book.

Give the people time. They may have "real life" issues to contend with (or a major update). Moreover, it's the impatience for all updates NOW that caused Lone Paladin (Christopher Mathieu), BlackBart (Scott Greene) and Robert Daneri to name a few to "burn out" programming Heroforge as they were always updating........

Careful before you start burning out Wonko and Harknail!


----------



## TheMarko

Minor update:
Feats tab, field C81
Change:
"=IF(OR('Basics Transport'!P19="Ritual Caster";'Basics Transport'!O19="Ritual Caster";'Basics Transport'!T19="Ritual Caster");"x";"")"
To:
"=IF(OR('Basics Transport'!P19="Ritual Casting";'Basics Transport'!O19="Ritual Casting";'Basics Transport'!T19="Ritual Casting");"x";"")"

If You want Your characters to gain free Ritual Caster feat for Ritual casters


----------



## infocynic

Well, I still haven't heard anything. I would suggest we take over the project. I don't necessarily want to volunteer even though I've done a lot of work on it in the past, simply because I am very busy with RL. I have not looked at the other sheets from other authors to see if they're better or not, but more choices doesn't hurt anyone. I would recommend someone be in charge of publishing new releases, and maybe 2-3 other people can work with him or her to make the changes (it's hard because you can't just auto-merge changes into a binary file... really you want one person editing at a time, so a version control system with file locking may be a good idea). Alternatively, one person could be in charge of the O2007 version and one in charge of the O2003, but still share all your bugfixes between each other.

Someone who wants to help and doesn't know Excel would probably find that going through this thread since the official release of 1.17 and finding all the changes that people have posted, and simply making a new post with all those changes, and the developers can maybe use that post as a reference.


----------



## Basacag

*Genasi fixes*

Hi Charles

Works for me. Where did you find that the resistances stack though? My Akanul Genasi Firesoul should be 12 fire 7 thnder 7 cold with VR - which your fix does, but I can not see the rule that allows it to stack with the genasi fire 5 resistance...

Also sheet shows Lightning 0 which is cool but would be 'nicer' without.

Thanks for the fix though, makes life easier.



CharlesCurtisStanley said:


> Here's an attempt at correcting issues with the Genasi _Frost Affinity_ and _Versatile Resistance_ feats:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> In the "Extra Bonuses" sheet:
> Cell S28: =IF(F25=0,MAX(V28:AA28)+U28+AC28,F25)
> Cell W24: =IF(W23=TRUE,AA19,0)+IF(AND(W23=TRUE,AA20=TRUE),5,0)
> Cell W25: 0
> Cell W26: =IF(AA20=TRUE,5,0)
> Cell X25: =IF(X23=TRUE,AA19,0)
> Cell X26: =IF(AA20=TRUE,5,0)
> Cell Y25: 0
> Cell Y26: =IF(AA20=TRUE,5,0)
> Cell Y28: =IF(Y23=TRUE,AA19,0)+IF(AND(Y23=TRUE,AA20=TRUE),5,0)
> 
> The problems solved here are:
> 
> 
> The +3 bonus for _Frost Affinity_ was not being added to Cold Resistance
> _Versatile Resistance_ provides a +5 bonus to Thunder, not Lightning
> The racial resistance bonuses to Fire and Cold (for Firesoul and Windsoul Genasi, respectively) stack with those provided by _Versatile Resistance_. The sheet was allowing the _Versatile Resistance_ bonus to override the racial bonus.
> So, for example, a Stormsoul Genasi (heroic tier) with both feats would have resistance of 5 Fire, 5 Lightning, 5 Thunder, and 8 Cold.
> 
> I would appreciate the collective wisdom of the group giving this offering a thorough review. Thank you.


----------



## Tar79

Basacag said:


> Hi Charles
> 
> Works for me. Where did you find that the resistances stack though? My Akanul Genasi Firesoul should be 12 fire 7 thnder 7 cold with VR - which your fix does, but I can not see the rule that allows it to stack with the genasi fire 5 resistance...
> 
> Also sheet shows Lightning 0 which is cool but would be 'nicer' without.
> 
> Thanks for the fix though, makes life easier.




The rule that allows them to stack is right in the Akanul Region benefits (or your existing resistance to these damage types increases by 2).

"AKANÛL REGIONAL BENEFIT
You gain resist 2 cold, resist 2 fire, and resist 2 thunder (or your existing resistance to these damage types increases by 2). At 11th level, these values improve to resist 3 (or increase by 3), and at 21st level, they improve to resist 5 (or increase by 5)."

As for Versatile Resistance stacking with Firesoul and Windsoul, I've had this conversation with other people and we do not believe this to be correct, as nowhere in the feat or race description does it say that the bonus is in addition to any other resistance you might have, unlike the Akanul resistance that specifically says to increase existing resistance.


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

Well I guess the sheet is dead for the most part from following this thread.

I was looking at the sheet and if someone could expand the custom powers sheet and allow it to show in the drop down for powers that would go a long way for people to add in the newer stuff.


----------



## CharlesCurtisStanley

Tar79 said:


> As for Versatile Resistance stacking with Firesoul and Windsoul, I've had this conversation with other people and we do not believe this to be correct, as nowhere in the feat or race description does it say that the bonus is in addition to any other resistance you might have, unlike the Akanul resistance that specifically says to increase existing resistance.



After further review, I now agree that my previous interpretation of _Versatile Resistance_ was partly incorrect.  It does stack with the Akanul regional bonus, but does not override the previous resistance value; one uses the larger of the two, so a Paragon or Epic tier Firesoul or Windsoul Genasi character with _Versatile Resistance_ would have Resist 10 (Paragon) or 15 (Epic) for fire or cold (respectively) and Resist 5 for the other.

Thank you for your review and comments.


----------



## Tar79

CharlesCurtisStanley said:


> After further review, I now agree that my previous interpretation of _Versatile Resistance_ was partly incorrect.  It does stack with the Akanul regional bonus, but does not override the previous resistance value; one uses the larger of the two, so a Paragon or Epic tier Firesoul or Windsoul Genasi character with _Versatile Resistance_ would have Resist 10 (Paragon) or 15 (Epic) for fire or cold (respectively) and Resist 5 for the other.
> 
> Thank you for your review and comments.




Manifest Resistance does stack however (as it specifically says increases the racial bonus), and my Genasi Swordmage will be taking the Paragon Elemental Tempest for the dual manifestation ability (otherwise have to wait till epic to take the feat) With this combination (Akanul, Manifest Resistance and dual manifestations) at level 11 I will have 18 cold, 18 fire and 3 thunder as Firesoul/Windsoul or 3 cold, 18 fire, 15 Lightning, 3 thunder as Firesoul/Stormsoul. I'm sinking all my pre-Paragon feats into extra manifestations so I will be able to choose from any combination of the 5 at any given time, but I have a feeling I won't be switching out Firesoul too often.


----------



## Obryn

If this is a dead project, I'll be sad, but it's not like I'm volunteering to take the reins, either. 

-O


----------



## TheMarko

Somewhat good news . . . I've started implementing Martial power to sheet . . . It will take some time because I don't have lots of time . . . If someone could summarize all the updates from original publish until now made by You guys . . . That would be appreciated, and one more thing . . . Someone with excellent knowledge of excel to implement few things I do not know how to . . .


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

So has anyone seen anything from the creator even in other posts on the board?  I hope that they have just lost their desire to keep it updated and nothing has happened to keep them from doing so


----------



## Genolen

I have talked to them a few days ago and they are doing well.
Unfortunately, they have little time for the project. They said something of a new version, but only on their PC. How completely that is, I do not know.


----------



## Mithreinmaethor

Genolen said:


> I have talked to them a few days ago and they are doing well.
> Unfortunately, they have little time for the project. They said something of a new version, but only on their PC. How completely that is, I do not know.




Good glad to hear that they are doing well.

Something I thought of that would make the sheet last for quite sometime without much need for updating.  Remove all the powers and feats from the database all together.  And rework how the custom page works with populating input there.  That way all thats in the database is weapons and races and regions etc.  The players go in and type in what powers and feats they have etc.

This way the only time there is a need for an update is when new races and/or new weapons are added.  Would lessen the load on the developers I would think.

I dont mind typing in all of that stuff. And the sheet on attacks would only have to do basic calculations.  We can add in the +2 damage for say Eladrins with the Eladrin Soldier feat in the damage section of the attacks page.

Perhaps use some of that extra space and resource power to perhaps populate power cards etc.


----------



## cmbarona

Mithreinmaethor said:


> Good glad to hear that they are doing well.
> 
> Something I thought of that would make the sheet last for quite sometime without much need for updating. Remove all the powers and feats from the database all together. And rework how the custom page works with populating input there. That way all thats in the database is weapons and races and regions etc. The players go in and type in what powers and feats they have etc.
> 
> This way the only time there is a need for an update is when new races and/or new weapons are added. Would lessen the load on the developers I would think.
> 
> I dont mind typing in all of that stuff. And the sheet on attacks would only have to do basic calculations. We can add in the +2 damage for say Eladrins with the Eladrin Soldier feat in the damage section of the attacks page.
> 
> Perhaps use some of that extra space and resource power to perhaps populate power cards etc.




I know almost jack about designing complex Excel files like this, but I'm a wizard at copy and paste  This sounds like my kind of solution. If anyone redesigns the sheet to incorporate this, please post!


----------



## Steve Jung

Hey I got a question. How do I create the drop-down menus?


----------



## neofax

I have added almost all of the PHB2 info and updated the file to OpenOffice 3.0.1.  I would like to see if the original programmers are OK with releasing the file under a CreativeCommons license so the community can update the file.  If not, I will see about getting permission to release what I have with credit to the original authors.


----------



## neofax

Steve Jung said:


> Hey I got a question. How do I create the drop-down menus?




In Excel it is Data-->Validation


----------



## Steve Jung

neofax said:


> In Excel it is Data-->Validation



Cool. I got it. I'm working on putting Player's Handbook 2 stuff in now.


----------



## neofax

***Update***

Attached is what I have so far. It is not complete for PHB 2 info, but it is a step. Next up is Martial Power then Arcane Power (when I receive my copy).
***Attached newest copy of the file*** Looking for people to test and let me know what does not work correctly.  I just updated all of the feats from PHB 2 and I know some of the multiclass feats do not work and am looking at how to fix.


----------



## Eldrin

*Continuing efforts*

Keep up the work guys.  The wiesbaden sheets are my favorites and I was sad to see work stop on them.  They are visually very appealing and present all the necessary numbers in a way that is easy to find and work with.


Also glad to see it migrated to Open Office.


----------

